#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-07
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> cyberanger, how are we tonight. Well I trust
<cyberanger> yeah, didn't hear from glen, not exactly sure why
<cyberanger> I can presume some reasons (me not giving, or thinking of giving him my skype info, no msg for a new contact, and me not being signed)
<cyberanger> I can presume some reasons (me not giving, or thinking of giving him my skype info, no msg for a new contact, and me not being signed* on)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: but yeah, doing well
<Xpistos> Ok I will talk to him tonight to find out what is going on and hopefully he can get with you.
 * wrst is not very happy that to install an in dash satellite radio he had to have windows
<cyberanger> wrst: ugh, no
<cyberanger> XM, Sirus?
<wrst> yeah i was not happy
<wrst> xm
<cyberanger> no, you didn't
<cyberanger> why did you?
<wrst> cyberanger: http://www.audiovox.com/xmdirect/
<cyberanger> (I'll rephrase on the remote chance something changed, I didn't)
<cyberanger> ok, the model makes that more possible
<wrst> but a crummy way to have to do something if you ask me
<cyberanger> that's the XM Direct 2 isn't it?
<wrst> they should have atleast thought about mac user, using active x to install firmware on a device is just ignorant
<wrst> yes cyberanger
<cyberanger> I used the XM Direct, future plans (before Oct 08, when I wreaked the Intrepid it was in)
<cyberanger> future plans for a Carputer
<cyberanger> but at that time just wired into an aftermarket radio
<wrst> i have never used one of these, we have had the external receivers but tired of that junk
<cyberanger> this is what I wish hadn't died out though http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XM_PCR
<cyberanger> I've had mixed sucess from so much
<wrst> oh goodness thats cool
<cyberanger> really it works well, I think, terrain being more of the issues actually
<cyberanger> wrst: you've got really great timing, right as I've been looking at XMp3i
<cyberanger> for my next reciever, or pondering just streaming
<wrst> i rarely have great timing
<cyberanger> this time you did, you spared me research on the XM Direct 2
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> (I would have ruled it out for that, a linux computer dealing in activex, ugh)
<wrst> well i'm off for the night, see you tomorrow cyberanger
<cyberanger> see you wrst
<cyberanger> just be glad you wired it to a tuner, it should be done for life now
<wrst> yes
<wrst> see you later
<wrst> morning everyone
<chibihogoshino> morning wrst .. hows it hanging ?
<wrst> good chibihogoshino hwo about you ?
<chibihogoshino> ok.. thinking of getting coffee
<chibihogoshino> nokia sold qt
<wrst> really ?
<chibihogoshino> digia i think has it now
<chibihogoshino> so i guess they are full on windows
<chibihogoshino> windows phone
<chibihogoshino> the things that cant last more than one year
<wrst> well i saw this that says they aren't selling but even at that it sounds like they are: http://blogs.nokia.com/nordicblog/news/digia-and-nokia-qt/#date=2011-03-07,mode=month
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i don't see windows phone ever taking off do you?
<chibihogoshino> well i was thinking about it and if nokia keep up with the updates and things that windows never did then maybe
<chibihogoshino> but it is kinda late in the smart phone game
<chibihogoshino> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deC2uxu0XA4&feature=related
<chibihogoshino> oh wrong channel ..
<chibihogoshino> i want to see that live
<Xpistos> oh and fyi my daughter made it into the "Mule Town Idol." It is a local Columbia, TN take off of American Idol right before the Mule Day celebration they have here. This is the url to her audition performance. Can't see her very well but you can hear her well. www.youtube.com/video/qmtKSU6e0E8
<xTEMPLARx> haha nice Xpistos!  she looks like she's havin fun and owning that mic
<xTEMPLARx> love the confidence
<Xpistos> xTEMPLARx: I was carefull to stress having fun and making friends
<Xpistos> xTEMPLARx: Thanks I will let her know
<xTEMPLARx> yeah that takes some of the fear of failure away
<Xpistos> bingo
<xTEMPLARx> love it :)
<xTEMPLARx> that's a voice I'd encourage till the day I died... lol
<xTEMPLARx> my son loves music too, he's only 2.5 years old but he's got his own guitar, drums and piano
<xTEMPLARx> doesn't stop him from wanting to use my guitars and piano tho
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> yo dawg that was outta sight
<wrst> well done Xpistos
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: guess since we are two musicians we could be irc idol judges right?
<wrst> should have said well done littl Xpistos
<Xpistos> LOL
<Xpistos> She likes calling herself Little E
<Xpistos> I hate it
<Xpistos> but
<Xpistos> the funniest part is this
<Xpistos> one of the "Minors" that was on American Idol this season was my son's girlfriend Sarina-Joi Crowe
<xTEMPLARx> haha nice
<Xpistos> she didn't make it into the current group but she came close just missing the group that went to Las Vegas
<Xpistos> and at the Mule Town Idol auditions they have been Saying Sarina-Joi, Sarina-Joi, Sarina-Joi since she was a Mule town Idol contest the last 2 years
<Xpistos> well guess what Sarina-Joi posts on her facebook page?
<Xpistos> www.facebook.com/pages/Sarina-Joi-Fan-Page/176193882425203
<Xpistos> "Everyone head out to Columbia Mall Thursday night and support Columbia's next Mule Town Idol, Eleni Ekimogloy."
<Xpistos> Eleni lost her shit
<Xpistos> of course it is my son's girlfriend, well sort of anyway
<Xpistos> What the fuck is that?
<Xpistos> Oneiric Ocelot
<Xpistos> I can't say that!
<Xpistos> if 12.04 isnt' Pissed Penguin I will lose it.
<Xpistos> or at least somethign Penguin
<Xpistos> wrst: let me work on the irc idol
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> we will do it in conjuction with Alt3red Egos
<Xpistos> wrst and xTEMPLARx - My wife said that you for the kinds words
<wrst> she is most welcome
<xTEMPLARx> yup!
<xTEMPLARx> Ekimogloy
<xTEMPLARx> what origin is that?
<wrst> greek if i'm not mistaken xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> cool
<xTEMPLARx> its a neat name
<wrst> Xpistos: did i get it right?
<Xpistos> yep you got it right
<Xpistos> take a look at this pic and tell me if it is disrepectful or no
<Xpistos> alt3redegos.com/
<Xpistos> christopher reeve pic
<xTEMPLARx> i wouldn't call it disrespectful
<Xpistos> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!!!!
<Xpistos> I just check the websites stats and it has gone up 600% today!
<Xpistos> for Alt3red Egos
<Xpistos> I am freaking out!
<pace_t_zulu> so Ubuntu 11.10 has a codename
<pace_t_zulu> Oneiric Ocelot
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/646
<wrst> ha pace_t_zulu in need a pronounciation key for that one :)
<wrst> can i just say the pre 11.10 ?
<pace_t_zulu> yea, that's the most ridiculous by far
<wrst> yeah but whatever its just a code name so after its released i can safely say 11.10 :)
<xTEMPLARx> pace_t i saw that just a moment ago too
<xTEMPLARx> i had to look it up
<xTEMPLARx> I woulda liked "Ornery Ocelot" better
<xTEMPLARx> wb Xpistos
<Xpistos> thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-08
<techMiles1> beep! gai guiz.
<techMiles1> am currently IN memphis. on Kirby-Whitten. what's up?
<techMiles1> :d
<techMiles1> nobody here. bah. lol
<orias> lol
 * orias is making the trip home
<orias> well about to. cant irc and drive
<orias> well i can, but I dont!
<orias> >.>
<orias> laters
<techMiles1> lmao. a good idea, orias.
<techMiles1> anybody else in the memphis area out tonight? up for a quick meet at starbucks or some such?
<techMiles1> am over on Kirby-Whitten.
<techMiles1> the only guy in starbucks with a SOCK proxy goin' on, probably.
<mhall119> I can't believe people use starbucks' wifi without an encrypted tunnel and proxy
<techMiles1> I know.
<techMiles1> I have AES256 on this.
<techMiles1> and a killer headache, but AES256 is better than a headache.
<orias> rofl
<orias> near i40 or 385?
<techMiles1> uhh. no clue.
<techMiles1> close to stage
<techMiles1> ?
<techMiles1> by Sekisui and Schnucks
<techMiles1> there's an ATC fitness and phys therapy place here
<techMiles1> am about to head out, though.
<techMiles1> girlfriend's near getting off work.
<orias> ahhh
<techMiles1> ah, it's in Stage Centre is what this set of stores is called.
<orias> do you reside in mem?
<techMiles1> close. I live about 45minutes north in Tipton-County
<techMiles1> but my grandmother lives in shelby county but technically in memphis.
<techMiles1> the borderline of memphis and millington, technically
<techMiles1> memphis address. lol
<orias> ahhh
<techMiles1> debating on whether or not to order another drink
<techMiles1> this green tea got way too bitter. it was too hot for awhile. steeped too long I s'pose.
<techMiles1> and no honey. lol
<orias> heh
<techMiles1> dk if i wanna waste more monay or not.
<techMiles1> more than likely won't.
<techMiles1> headache != enjoyment of anything
<techMiles1> heading out now.
<techMiles1> ttyl guiz.
<chibihogoshino> if you are from a future time torn free from the past and came back you wouldnt know what would be happening to the future
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. the apt-get update changed so you have to hit Y instead of y
<wrst> that's sorta annoying chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> a little yeah
<chibihogoshino> at first i didnt know what the fuck was going on .. thought i kept hitting the wrong key or something
<chibihogoshino> i do love me some change..
<chibihogoshino> not
<wrst> i like it when i like it i suppose :)
<chibihogoshino> me too
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<chibihogoshino> chris4585: could you mount the finished magic live iso and update that with apt-get  ?
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst how you doing
<wrst> doing good linuxman410 :)
<techMiles> bah
<linuxman410> that is good i am shopping for a used motherboard and cpu know anyone with one for sale
<wrst> not really linuxman410, what type atx?
<wrst> techMiles: its still early :)
<techMiles> the starbucks on kirby-whitten doesn't know how to brew tea
<linuxman410> yeah atx
<techMiles> sorry. am complaining about still having a sore tongue
<techMiles> green tea isn't meant to be stepped in just-boiled water
<techMiles> it'd still have been damned ot.
<techMiles> hot*
<techMiles> but not like it was.
 * techMiles is picky about tea
<wrst> :)_
<wrst> :)
<wrst> i meant!
 * wrst needs to wake up and learn to type
<techMiles> especially when it puts a burn on your tongue for a few days.
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I don't see why not
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. that would be really cool
<chibihogoshino> and save space
<chibihogoshino> the project dir is 3.8 gig compared to 700 meg for the iso
<mhall119> you can't mount the squashfs life
<mhall119> live
<mhall119> you have to mount the iso, unsquash the squashfs filesystem, then chroot into it, do your apt-getting, mksquashfs it and mkisofs the whole thing
<cyberanger> and that bit can be done
<cyberanger> and since there's compression, all the more
<Xpistos> yo
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos and vychune
<vychune> gooooood morning
<Xpistos> guten
<vychune> err afternoon
<chibihogoshino> yeah i have no idea how to do tha tho..
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: very slowly
<cyberanger> (there's some howtos on that method, remastering a live disc)
<chibihogoshino> ah.. it would be just as big as the working dir from the livecd
<cyberanger> remember the livecd isn't truely 700mb
<cyberanger> it's over 2gb, compressed down
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> when I remaster, I usually pull out packages I don't need
<cyberanger> to the point where my installed systems are smaller than the livecd, without any real loss
<cyberanger> one media player instead of 5, one irc client instead of a bulkier bundle (since I ususally ssh into my server and use a bitlbee server for IM, that client is just a backup)
<cyberanger> I drop all the cd tools for slimmer cli ones
<cyberanger> it can be done
<vychune346> o/
<techMiles1> hey guys.
<techMiles1> am in memphis again.
<techMiles1> whee
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-09
<orias> \0/
<techMiles1> lol.
<techMiles1> am using tunneling again
<techMiles1> setup proxy on xchat
<techMiles1> though forgot to enable it before connecting
<techMiles1> but used ssl
<techMiles1> so sorta helpful
<orias> nice
<techMiles1> yeah
<vychune> 346123
<vychune> o/
<techMiles1> hey vychune
<vychune> how ya doing
<techMiles1> am doing good, thanks.
<techMiles1> your host says you're memphis area. :D
<techMiles1> am sitting in a starbucks. lol
<techMiles1> in memphisss
<vychune> you lost me at starbucks lol
<techMiles1> aw
<vychune> jk
<vychune> why not mcd's?
<techMiles1> better crowd? lol
<vychune> lol
<techMiles1> feel less like my money will get pickpocketed.
<vychune> true true
<vychune> LOL
<techMiles1> and the people are nicer. :D
<techMiles1> am waering my 'no I will not fix your computer' t-shirt.
<techMiles1> girl behind the counter asks' but what if I ask really nice, will you fix my computer? I crash it a lot.' I replied 'well, we'll see if you keep charging these ventis as grandes...'
<vychune> lol
<vychune> point her my way lol
<techMiles1> lmao.
<techMiles1> I aksed if she really needed help and she said no. :(
<techMiles1> she's a bit old for me anyway methinks. probably mid-20s, and me is only 19. LOL
<techMiles1> P
<techMiles1> :P
<vychune> same age cool
<techMiles1> same age as me or her?
<vychune> you
<vychune> im 19
<techMiles1> ahhhh
<techMiles1> I pass on from 19 in july
<techMiles1> whereabouts do you be in Mempphis? this is a rare time for me in the past 2 days I've been deep in memphis. lol
<techMiles1> Bartlett
<techMiles1> technically
<wrst> techMiles1: have you tried out natty yet?
<vychune> lol
<techMiles1> wrst, natty? my memory is horrid.
<techMiles1> oh
<techMiles1> the next ubuntu?
<wrst> the next ubuntu release :P
<techMiles1> no.
<techMiles1> haven't yet.
<techMiles1> might when i have a minute to think beyond sitting here. lol
<wrst> i'mrunning the alpha its getting decent
<vychune> gtg mom need to fb (why did my sister set her up one?)
<techMiles1> rawksome.
<vychune> o/
<techMiles1> vychune, LOL. sympathy.
<vychune> ty
<vychune> lata
<techMiles1> wrst, good. what features improvements it have?
<techMiles1> wow that was unintelligent.
<techMiles1> laptop dying.
<techMiles1> will talk later. wrst if you want you can direct your comments at techMiles and I will get it on Maverick later tonight. lmao.
<techMiles1> bai guiz
<wrst> well mainly just getting unity up to snuff
<wrst> ha ha ok have fun :)
<techMiles1> ahhh unity. how is that?
<techMiles1> I'm liking gnome-shell some after testing
<techMiles1> but yeah ttyl
<wrst> getting better much bette actually
<wrst> still not there but its getting there
<wrst> well woo hoo i have wobbly windows and unity
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<techMiles> hey guiz
<linuxman410> hey techmiles
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorta
<linuxman410> hey cyberanger in the windows room talking about linux
<cyberanger> going well?
<linuxman410> i have not gotten kicked out yet
<cyberanger> lol, so far so good then
<linuxman410> i figured when i told them i did not have to buy new computer everytime new version of linux came out like they did with windows
<linuxman410> they are talking windows commands now that is greek to me
<cyberanger> not to me, despite my best efforts
<linuxman410> i told them ubuntu server is so much easier than windows server
<cyberanger> hard when something is coded to windows :-(
<techMiles> what windows room?
<cyberanger> techMiles: library or college I'd bet
<Xpistos> morning
<Xpistos> wrst
<vychune> o/
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> yo
<vychune> morning wrst
<Xpistos> Am i gong to be safe switching to 11.04 now?
<Xpistos> I don't really want to go with such a new version yet, but my install is bolluxed
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-10
<chibihogoshino> !time
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: it is time to get a bot that does more than listen I thin
<cyberanger> but the cost of a clock is minimal, usually ships with the computer ;-)
<chibihogoshino> clock ?
<cyberanger> last message, 02:09 am, !time
<cyberanger> a clock is the simplest of programs, guantreed to be right at least twice a day
<cyberanger> and I have to admit, much simpler than an IRC bot
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> i was marking how long it was that this channel would be silent
<cyberanger> heh
<cyberanger> and at two am, bad time
<cyberanger> four hours of sleep
<chibihogoshino> sleep ?
<wrst> good morning
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: 2am to 6am, granted I'm not most people, but most people would be asleep
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: good morning
<chibihogoshino> i guess
<chibihogoshino> oh hi chan
<cyberanger> wrst: how's it going?
<wrst> going well cyberanger, you?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I sleep when I hit the bed, how long I sleep varies too much, hence not most people
<cyberanger> wrst: even pokes fun at that from time to time ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: not too bad
<chibihogoshino> me too
<cyberanger> weather clears further, then it'll be better
<chibihogoshino> i think i slept for a hour last night
<cyberanger> last night was odd, perhaps 8 or perhaps zero
<cyberanger> woke up so much, kinda hard to call what it really was
<chibihogoshino> i hate when that happens
<chibihogoshino> id rather be up than drifting
<chibihogoshino> or surfing the dream scape
<cyberanger> wasn't drifting, which would have been a little better
<cyberanger> it was down and up, abrupt
<chibihogoshino> oh damn..
<chibihogoshino> thats worse
<cyberanger> yeah, adreline kick in the process, higer heart beat
<cyberanger> fine in under 5 minutes, but annoying process
<chibihogoshino> any dreams ?
<cyberanger> none, probally 8 years or so since the last
<chibihogoshino> wow
<cyberanger> well, regularly that is
<cyberanger> a few since, but easily heads south
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you and I, we seem to be the bit of the group that just has that weird sleep routine (or lack of)
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i have no routine at all for sleeping
<chibihogoshino> sometimes i sleep for 20 hours and sometimes i sleep a hour a night
<cyberanger> same, and allways seem to wake up before 6am
<cyberanger> at some point in the night
<cyberanger> I may fall back asleep, might not
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i hate that when i dont have a job.. i still cant sleep in
<cyberanger> lol, that isn't necessarlly bad, allows you to spend time working
<cyberanger> and proving you get up early
<chibihogoshino> i have nothing to work on tho ..
<cyberanger> funny thing is, for me I'll wind up nights, try and stay up all day, so I'll sync back up
<cyberanger> and wake up at 2am or somthing, curse in an empty room after a few hours trying to sleep
<cyberanger> wind up right back on nights
<cyberanger> when I'm working that doesn't happen (easy to prevent at least)
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: so yeah, no logic at all, some friends have that too, but with mortar fire at night, patrols in the day, it's expected
<cyberanger> not expected in me
<Xpistos> hey yal
<Xpistos> wrst
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: past life memories
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos how's it going
<wrst> Xpistos: i think you were asking about natty (11.04) ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you mean that was your life before?
<Xpistos> Yes
<Xpistos> I wanted to know  if it was safe for me to install natty right now?
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: the reason for yours now
<Xpistos> my system is acting to goofy and I need a fresh install
<wrst> Xpistos: useable, not perfect but making strides with every upgrade, but I don't know :)
<Xpistos> what version are they on?
<Xpistos> beta what?
<wrst> for me Xpistos it works pretty good
<wrst> its alpha 3 Xpistos
<Xpistos> oh
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: I've never been near a mortar though
<chibihogoshino> not in this life
<Xpistos> when is the official release day
<Xpistos> cause I am installing like the next day
<Xpistos> too many issues with my 10.04 install right now and I want a freash start
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: buddist just isn't common in TN, even with my zen leanings, I didn't catch on
<Xpistos> ok here is another question. I want a 'landscape-esq' program to manage the computers on my network. Any suggestions?
<cyberanger> makes sense actually considering how much of this life has been that way (and the boarding schools didn't help)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I thought landscape was only servers, not desktops
<cyberanger> so what is it your aiming to manage
<Xpistos> no, you can install it on a server
<Xpistos> or on a desktop rather
<cyberanger> yes, but can it truely manage a desktop
<Xpistos> it actually makes it easier to manage my wife's comptuer
<Xpistos> more or less
<cyberanger> ok, so it's code is geared for both, mostly
<cyberanger> um, I'm config file, cron job and ssh loyal, what's the goals
<cyberanger> does her computer roam
<Xpistos> no
<cyberanger> and what are you wanting to manage
<cyberanger> apt-get, samba, avahi?
<Xpistos> whatever
<Xpistos> yesterday all of a sudden her flash up and quit
<cyberanger> oh, well that's flash
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/flash-102-found-be-crashy
<cyberanger> not sure how to really automate that
<cyberanger> wrst: what can webmen manage on a desktop
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I would think an apt cronjob would handle updates, if you keep her off betas
<cyberanger> but not much you can do with flash
<cyberanger> kill the browser and restart, worst option
<cyberanger> or kill flash and restart, better, but rarer
<wrst> hmm cyberanger webmin is good, pretty much everythign updates the whole deal
<Xpistos> nope had to reinstall flash
<wrst> Xpistos: what do you need to manage?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: so, sudo apt-get purge/remove flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Xpistos> just basics, updates, logs, NFS anti-virus and firewall
<cyberanger> firewall is easy for a true non-mobile desktop setup your describing
<cyberanger> nothing is  listening but dhcp
<cyberanger> and your router is NAT'd and firewalled
<cyberanger> as for AV on linux, rarely utilized, you could cronjob her home I suppose
<cyberanger> but not sure what you'd catch that'd get her, if she can't install
<cyberanger> updates I cronjob, and ssh into later to apply them
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade (and later run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to apply them, after checking for issues)
<cyberanger> would that work for you?
<cyberanger> you could further automate it, with minute risk
<Xpistos> it would help yes
<Xpistos> how do you check for issues
<cyberanger> will you be on later tonight?
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> tonight my daughter is in a singing competition here in town
<Xpistos> but I will revisit this with you later.
<Xpistos> just curious
<cyberanger> ok (was gonna pull a blog off my desktop for a step by step)
<Xpistos> first up is I have to redo my network setup
<cyberanger> as for issues, usually I'm lax for checking on my own rigs
<cyberanger> but usually google the packages
<cyberanger> ones I know cause me more issues than most (firefox, chrome, flash, openoffice, top 4)
<Xpistos> I have one Modem/wireless router that keeps messing up so I want to use it only as a modem and then use a different netgear wireless router for my other stuff but not sure how to disable to wireless router part of the modem
<cyberanger> a combo, ouch
<cyberanger> honestly, it might not be doable
<Xpistos> I know it is, it is just access from outside is the potential problem
<cyberanger> some have replaced it for just a regular modem, others move it on a rarely used subnet and gave the new router a static assignment, and shove it in a DMZ
<Xpistos> telling the modem to port forward to the rouder
<cyberanger> and generate the biggest wpa2 key possible, kinda aiming to make it worth hell
<chibihogoshino> hmm.. this isnt beeping when someone says my name
<cyberanger> DMZ being a step below port forwarding usually, but this case, dual firewall and all, yeah
<cyberanger> with the strong wpa2 key making it true desperation if they get through
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: shame, client?
<chibihogoshino> xchat
<cyberanger> Xpistos: locking down a network is simple, in your case, just a home lan
<cyberanger> the automation of ubuntu, for a desktop, don't put her user in the sudo group (hence no root) and then between that and strong wifi and firewall
<cyberanger> and maybe some cron'd bash scripts, should be reasonably hands off
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: hrm
<Xpistos> i don't know how to setup crons either. I have to do that in the next few weeks.
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: open a terminal and launch alsamixer in it, put all max and check for mute
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that's not too hard, It wasn't the simpliest thing for me to learn it's time syntax
<Xpistos> right
<cyberanger> and if your just wanting apt up to date, we're talking once a day when asleep (3am?)
<cyberanger> maybe only every sunday, or just keeping apt's sources up to date, and downloading packages to be appled later, manually (to check for issues)
<cyberanger> there's options, and I can guide you through that
<cyberanger> the one thing that confused the daylights out of me, was actually simple, if you know, you allways want one full blank line at the end
<cyberanger> or it will not launch your cron script (I presume it's a polite way to disable a script, or an old error checking method, never knew why they did that for sure)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: are you wanting to handle your network first?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> the modem/router keeps loosing wireless connection so if I don't get that fixed first I am going to break something and my wife is going to hurt me
<Xpistos> Plus I think I is cause problems with skype and that is a no no with recording the podcast
<cyberanger> heh, if it's already at that point break IT, then tell her a power surge caused it to look like a brick smashed it, followed by a sledgehammer and a semi
<cyberanger> not sure how a surge could look that bad, but I'll worry about that later ;-)
<cyberanger> the added latency with skype should be minimal, but present
<cyberanger> a line would be better, but maybe unrealistic
<cyberanger> personally, I use skype as a last resort
<cyberanger> and I mean last
<cyberanger> but if it
<cyberanger> s the tool you use, it needs to work
<cyberanger> or be replaced with something that will, and wifi seems to cause a little issue in any choice
<cyberanger> heading out, will bbl to chat
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> yes Xpistos1
<wrst> err yes Xpistos!
<cyberanger> back
<orias> front
<cyberanger> who was in here looking at 1tb 2.5 HDD's?
<chibihogoshino> me
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: ^^
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: seems some 1.5 and 2TB showing up
<chibihogoshino> yeah i saw those..
<chibihogoshino> its crazy now
<cyberanger> unfortunately not cheap (well, worse than 1TB, which still aren't real cheap)
<chibihogoshino> i could have 4tb in here
<chibihogoshino> 90 bucks for 1tb isnt bad tho
<wrst> 90 bucks didn't used to get you a GB :)
<chibihogoshino> 2.5 too
<cyberanger> long overdue if you ask me, 3.5's have been out for too long, to still be waiting on 2.5
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> and for 1TB it's double, still off scale for the amount of market time
<chibihogoshino> people i guess dont want that much on a laptop
<wrst> Xpistos: alpah 3 of natty seems to be much much improved, broadcom wireless is totally screwed up but that's the biggest thing i have found so far
<cyberanger> wrst: and you don't need linux for that, winblows will doo
<wrst> linux for what?
<wrst> cyberanger: ^
<cyberanger> your broadcom issues
<Xpistos> broadcome is the deal braker
<wrst> well beleive it or not it "just works" with win 7
<wrst> never had an issue with ubutnu just something with the new kernel i'm sure it will be fixed before final release
<wrst> Xpistos: you can however use the firmware cutter and you will be find
<wrst> *fine
<wrst> just don't use jockey to install the broadcom driver
<cyberanger> wrst: how's jockey failed you?
<cyberanger> did you have a selection of drivers and pick the best one
<wrst> jockey hasn't but the driver it installs has failed me and it doesn't give the option for the firmware cutter any moer yet the package exist all part of the alpha experience :)
<cyberanger> lol
<Xpistos> T-Mobile is going to be sorry they messed with the wrong person
<wrst> Xpistos: having fun yet?
<Xpistos> oh hell yeah
<Xpistos> I just wrote a script that will post all the chat logs I have from t-mobile in their chat
<Xpistos> FLOOD!
<wrst> :)
<Xpistos> end with " NOW GET ME A DAMN SUPERVISOR!"
<Xpistos> I may have to change that
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> may
<Xpistos> wrst
<Xpistos> having some trouble sending as x@ae from gmail any tips?
<wrst> hmm it has always worked, what happens?
<Xpistos> it says it is sending, but I don't recieve it and the webmail doesn't so it as sent from ae
<wrst> chibihogoshino: i'm liking the way unity is startingto stackup
<wrst> sorry chibihogoshino meant to send that to chris4585 :)
<wrst> chris4585: i'm liking how unity is starting to stack up  :)
<wrst> and the new ubuntu one logo is smashing!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-11
<chris4585> wrst, so do I
<chris4585> wrst, I like that there will no longer be a netbook and desktop edition
<chris4585> just Ubuntu
<cyberanger> now all I need is an obuntu edition
<chris4585> wrst, I really hope unity itself will have a plugin ability similar to awn
<orias> whats so nice about awn?
<orias> i havent played with it yet
<chris4585> I like how it doesn't look ugly as a dock, and that I have dockbarx in my awn, besides that I guess no advantages as opposed to any other panel
<orias> ahh... better than docky + compiz?
<chris4585> I've never really used docky
<orias> its nice
<wrst> chris4585: i agree
<wrst> i have used docky and it has plugins its nice
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> hello
<vychune> hey been looking for you
<linuxman410> lookinf for who
<linuxman410> looking
<vychune> you
<linuxman410> what for
<vychune> you said you had a linux box you werent using
<linuxman410> yeah a few of them right now
<vychune> you said yu were gonna donate two and i asked could i have one
<linuxman410> sure why not
<vychune> ring abell
<vychune>  YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY
<linuxman410> do you live in tennessee
<vychune> memphis
<linuxman410> you a long way from me
<vychune> oh
<linuxman410> i am in east tennessee
<vychune> oh mountains aera
<linuxman410> next to knoxville
 * vychune whitsles
<vychune> well so much for that  lol
<linuxman410> well the only problem i have with shipping is ups charges about 25 or 30 dollars let me check parcel post from postoffice and see what they charge to ship to mephis
<linuxman410> vychune what is you r zipcode
<linuxman410> vychune u still here
<vychune> 38116
<vychune> sorry went to get a snack
<linuxman410> it looks like even if computer weighs 20 pds i can ship for 15 dollars parcel post but i do not think it eweighs 20 pounds
<vychune> hmmm
<vychune> you need shipping?
<linuxman410> email me your exact address and i can pack and take to postoffice and get a quote
<linuxman410> i will pack in as little box as i can
<vychune> lol ok
<vychune> whats the email?
<linuxman410> if i can do it for 10 or 15 then do not worry about i will ship it will be on me
<vychune> k
<vychune> ty
<linuxman410> talk to u tommorow
<vychune> gn
<vychune> ty again
<linuxman410> nite
<chibihogoshino> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/
<chibihogoshino> anyone watching this ?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: yes, but everyone else is likely asleep
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: here is a feed from japan http://www.ustream.tv/channel/foxtokimekitonight
<chibihogoshino> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_40.php
<Juzzy> shocker, quakes on the ring of fire
<Juzzy> how is that even newsworthy :p
<Juzzy> except it effected bond prices too :/
<chibihogoshino> dude
<chibihogoshino> Juzzy: you know what happened ?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: this one is more than most for japan
<cyberanger> heading for hawaii and the west coast
<cyberanger> tsunami that is
<cyberanger> and for california and japan the fact this scares them is a clue this is big
<cyberanger> it's in ways a good thing it hit in daylight
<cyberanger> people were up to hear an alert
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger:  mms://a729.l542446755.c5424.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/729/5424/v0001/reflector:46755
<chibihogoshino> hawaii feed
<chibihogoshino> its winter in japan so its bloody cold
<cyberanger> depends on the region
<chibihogoshino> in the feed
<chibihogoshino> the ocean receded
<cyberanger> not heard from my friend on a base, but he's much further south
<cyberanger> sounds like korea is spared
<cyberanger> think I've gotten lucky, egypt, australia (flood) NZ (last earthquake) and this
<wrst> morning everyone
<chibihogoshino> 101 quakes in japan
<Xpistos> ?
<wrst> wow chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_40.php
<chibihogoshino> quake map
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> how come the link to members list does not work
<linuxman410> vychune you did not email me
<vychune> i didnt go through?
<vychune>  ok i got
<vychune> it
<vychune> i used the worng domain my bad
<vychune> on its way
<linuxman410> no i did not get it
<linuxman410> ok
<linuxman410> got it
<vychune> ok
<chibihogoshino> http://sep.2chan.net/img/9/src/1299850978360.jpg
<vychune> oh god
<vychune> japan?
<vychune> chibi?
<chibihogoshino> eah
<chibihogoshino> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12709791
<vychune> omfg
<chibihogoshino> im glad alcohol dosnt go bad
<vychune> huh
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> jeager or how ever you spell it
<vychune> lol
<chibihogoshino> mms://a729.l542446755.c5424.n.lm.akamaistream.net/D/729/5424/v0001/reflector:46755
<chibihogoshino> what this
<vychune> i dont
<vychune> know
<vychune> i hear katie curic i think
<chibihogoshino> oh
<vychune> press conference
<chibihogoshino> watch this not what
<vychune> oh ok lol
<chibihogoshino> its coverage of the shit thats going down
<vychune> hold on something burning
<chibihogoshino> im a little drung
<chibihogoshino> drunk
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> vychune  what are you planning on running on this machine
<vychune> ubuntu or :( xp
<vychune> its for my mother
<linuxman410> do you have any memory the only machines i am coming up with only have 256 ram ddr
<linuxman410> i mean it would run lubuntu just fine
<linuxman410> vychune it is running wattos right now
<vychune> never heard of it
<vychune> googleing now
<linuxman410> the processor is a amd sempron 3200 +     the memory is 256 the harrdvive is a 40 gig and it has a cd burner
<linuxman410> vychune it is a os made from ubuntu
<linuxman410> vychune computer is old compaq
<vychune> coool
<linuxman410> vchune what os can be upgradeed to 10.10
<linuxman410> wattos
<vychune> cool
<vychune> i like the look of it
<linuxman410> vychune the ram is ddr 3200 you could pick up some cheap on ebay
<vychune> ok
<vychune> this is gonna be fun
<linuxman410> i found some extra ram i up it to 384
<chibihogoshino> oregon and california are getting hit now
<linuxman410> vychune i found some extra ram and up it to 384 now i will box it and go see how much shiipping is
<vychune> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<chibihogoshino> http://edition.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream1
<chibihogoshino> here is california
<linuxman410> vychune it has a xphome number on the side if that is what u want to put on it ubuntu will run with 384 ram though    heading out now to see how much shipping is
<vychune> thanks man
<vychune> id rather have my *buntu
<vychune> lol
<vychune> www.linuxman410isawesome.com
<vychune> lol
<Xpistos> guys how do I end a vncserver session from the term
<Xpistos> nvm I got that.
<Xpistos> cyberanger: who to I check my chatlogs for irssi
<chibihogoshino> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/10/140_40.php
<chibihogoshino> 132 quakes
<chris4585> so I got this high power slan usb adapter for $25 at the flea market today, and I plugged it into my desktop and it instantly worked
<chris4585> this is one reason why I love linux
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> sup wrst
<wrst> not much, pace_t_zulu unity has came a LONG ways in the past couple of weeks
<wrst> how are you doing?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: agreed... i am impressed so far... maverick is starting to feel a bit stale :)
<pace_t_zulu> doing well ... using the hell out of my new machine
<pace_t_zulu> how are you doing wrst?
<wrst> my mom is using 10.04 and i agree when i used it a couple days ago
<wrst> i'm doing well pace_t_zulu, so the new mac is doing well?
<pace_t_zulu> awesome... 32 GB
<pace_t_zulu> ram
<pace_t_zulu> dual quad core xeons
<wrst> 32!!!??? what in teh world???
<wrst> dual quad xeon? wow
<pace_t_zulu> 8 cores... 16 w/ hyperthreading
<pace_t_zulu> right now all cores (real and virtual) are saturated compiling code
<wrst> so its almost like having 32 cores?
<wrst> whoa
<pace_t_zulu> 16 threads running at 100%
<pace_t_zulu> 16 cores
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that's amazing, i was trying to compile firefox 4 a few nights ago and it took me like 2 hours or something on my pitiful laptop i can't imagine something using all the hardware you have
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: and i have access to much more hardware if necessary
<wrst> wow, and cool :)
<chibihogoshino> my system seams to slow down after the ammount of ram usage gets to over a gig
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-12
<linuxman410> anyone here
<chris4585> cyberanger, I got a good buy earlier today
<chris4585> I got this high power wlan usb adapter for $25 at the flea market today, and I plugged it into my desktop and it instantly worked
<cyberanger> chris4585: define high power, and is it b/g only?
<chris4585> looks like b/g only
<chris4585> 54mbps
<chris4585> 5dBi
<chris4585> looks similar to this and uses the same chipset http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/7693502/ulink-rt2571-wlan-usb-adapter.html
<chris4585> I really like how it works out of the box on kernel 2.6.x
<chris4585> cyberanger, ^
<cyberanger> ah, that sorta explains it
<chris4585> I'm using it on this connection and I'm happy with it
<chris4585> I may order another 150mbps adapter in the future on dealextreme.com
<chris4585> really cheap $8 - $10 and free shipping
<vychune> o/
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: mms://nhk-world-m.gekimedia.net/nhkw-lows
<chibihogoshino> english stream from nhk
<wrst> good morning everyone. cyberanger I now have quassel on android
<chibihogoshino> wow  this channel is dead
<orias> BRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....
<chibihogoshino> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-03-13
<wrst> chibihogoshino it is a might dead today but been too pretty out to be trapped inside
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> i dont know what outside it
<wrst> ha ha chibihogoshino you should really give it a try its nice
<chibihogoshino> to many people are outside
<wrst> not if you find the right spots :)
<chibihogoshino> spot of outside with no people.. i dont believe it
<wrst> you must be in a city chibihogoshino there are spots like that everywhere!
<chibihogoshino> lol calling knoxville a city
<wrst> that's a city to me
<chibihogoshino> hehe
<wrst> really
<chibihogoshino> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_1892.html
<chibihogoshino> before and after photo of sendai japan
<wrst> wow chibihogoshino :\
<chibihogoshino> at the bottom you can get a full res photo
<wrst> yeah that's awful deal
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> and the plant there has a serious leak
<cyberanger> compared to what they're saying
<wrst> cyberanger you will be happy to know I now have quassel on my android
<wrst> serious radiation leak not good at all
<cyberanger> wrst: depends, is it alpha quality
<wrst> hmm alpha or pre alpha. using quasseldroid
<wrst> but a new Dec crew has been making strides on it
<chris4585> wrst, later tonight I'm going to download alpha 3 and install it on a extra computer :D
<chris4585> I really want to try unity on something besides virtualbox..
<wrst>  I need a tab key
<wrst> its pretty good now chrris4585
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, the 1st loop (normally closed) vented steam into the containment chamber, raising the chamber's pressure to double the limits of it's design
<cyberanger> so they released some steam outside into the air
<cyberanger> but that fails to explain caesium
<cyberanger> which could be due to the fuel rods breaking down, so they might have had a meltdown and breach
<wrst> oh not good
<cyberanger> well, if they weren't detecting caesium, it's just minimal short lived isotopes like nitogen-16, which is ok, short lived
<cyberanger> they've detected and failed to explain caesium release
<cyberanger> which makes me wonder
<cyberanger> at least it wasn't an RBMK-1000 design, like chernobyl
<cyberanger> becuase it probally would have blown
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> 3MI was a meltdown, and it held
<cyberanger> so this might be a small step up
<wrst> you know your nuclear reactors cyberanger
<chris4585> indeed
<cyberanger> ever since I did a paper on it back in High School, it's been an area of study I suppose
<wrst> and you aren't terribly far from one yourself
<cyberanger> yeah, 11 miles, 19.5km
<cyberanger> and I'd be part of the evac plans, via ARES
<cyberanger> if something were to happen
<wrst> well goodnight everyone
 * wrst heads to bed early due to the government clock tinkering
<cyberanger> wrst: night
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> night cyberanger, chris4585
<chris4585> g'night wrst
<chris4585> cyberanger, I'm about 15 - 20 miles from a nuclear power plant
<cyberanger> chris4585: crystal river?
<cyberanger> crystal river energy complex?
<chris4585> cyberanger, yep
<cyberanger> thought so, other two (out of three) are south of miami
<chris4585> its funny because from the local beach, you can see the plant off to the side
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> so wait in FL there are only 3 nuclear power plants?
<cyberanger> well, sites, 2 reactors at Turkey Point, in Flordia City
<cyberanger> one reactor at Crystal River, shared with 4 coal
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> and 2 more reactors at St. Lucie
<chris4585> I have no idea where any of those are lol except crystal river
<cyberanger> which is in port St. Lucie
<cyberanger> Flordia City is in Miami-Dade county, south of Miami
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> and port St. Lucie is actually north of west palm beach by roughly 50 miles
<chris4585> we often go to Ft. Lauderdale / Miami for my step dad's family
<cyberanger> the plant itself is 45 miles from west palm beach's airport
<cyberanger> Flordia City is between Miami and Key Largo, been there myself once then
<cyberanger> I wonder if the NRC ever figured out the cause of the containment gap they found (and I suspect caused) when replacing the steam generators in 2009
<cyberanger> Crystal River had a kinda unique design, the containment walls allways have rebar, but crystal river also had steel tension wires too, further protection
<chris4585> cyberanger, you remember the coal plant accident right after christmas about 3 years ago in roane county?
<chris4585> that was pretty crazy.. it was literally 15min drive from my house
<cyberanger> but when they cut a hole to replace the steam generators, they cut the tension cable, when the tension left, I think that triggered a shift, creating the small holes
<cyberanger> the coal ash spill, not a good day for sure
<cyberanger> oh, no, that's too recent
<chris4585> yeah that was pretty bad, I've been within 500 ft of ash area before it happened and it was beautiful
<cyberanger> I guess that was Dec. 2008
<chris4585> around there
<chris4585> it was the 26th if I remember right...
<chris4585> or 24th
<cyberanger> 22nd or earlier
<cyberanger> hit the news on the 22nd
<chris4585> I knew it was close to there
<cyberanger> that's part of our problem
<cyberanger> people allways cite nuclear's lack of storage or any way to deal with the waste really
<cyberanger> but coal ash is the same way
<cyberanger> solar is rare, too small still
<cyberanger> geothermal isn't that big here (could be though)
<cyberanger> and hydro can't do it all
<cyberanger> there is no power without a downside
<cyberanger> I'm just glad MTR mining is being stopped
<cyberanger> it's progress
<chris4585> cyberanger, personally.. as a civilization I believe we are doing pretty shitty considering our intelligence is high enough to choose cleaner technologies, but we choose not to
<cyberanger> cleaner isn't clean
<cyberanger> I agree, but keep that in mind
<cyberanger> I'd goto solar here (well, maybe not here, exactly, too much shade) or setup wind at my folks
<cyberanger> the thing is, it's dark at night, my folks have high winds, to the point of bypassing the generators to avoid damage
<cyberanger> which means connecting battries to the system
<cyberanger> between the construction components, the battries acid levels
<cyberanger> and hydro floods areas as a river is dammed up
<chris4585> yes wind was what I was thinking about, but off watermill technology I think could also work well..
<cyberanger> and damns can burst, it has destroyed wild life has their ecosystem changes overnight
<cyberanger> current grid design, current ideas of giant plants, that's gotta stop first
<cyberanger> we'd have to switch to a system where operators of the grid could remotely manipulate a MAINS switch, for line repair (doable in theroy with some of the mesh networking tests being done for  smart grid technology)
<cyberanger> and every 5 houses in a rual area, ever 15 in a city could generate
<chris4585> I like the idea of selling my energy (solar power) to the grid
<cyberanger> that wouldn't perfectly offset everything, but we might as well use the hydro we have already, and keep some stations on standby, in case
<cyberanger> chris4585: the flaw in that is the hazards to linemen currently, if your generating enough to sell, and don't disconnect from the grid while they're doing repair
<cyberanger> they can easily mistake a hot wire for a dead line
<cyberanger> thus that remote signal
<chris4585> then why not just send out a signal to turn off the line?
<cyberanger> and the power needed for that is so low, that could easily be a 12vdc car battery and a 20 watt solar power, set to allways be off grid, power fails, it defaults to disconnecting from the grid
<cyberanger> current grid design had the utilities in full control, that's what they did
<cyberanger> unfortunately, current design is from the 1950's
<chris4585> my point is, we're not cavemen anymore, why are we still stuck in this painfully slow era where politics means everything?  my point from earlier was humanity makes me sad
<cyberanger> well, becuase everything is politics, yeah, sad
<cyberanger> we're making progress, unfortunately, not at the rate that we wired this country the 1st time
<cyberanger> I'd like to get a dual system here, but not sell to the grid
<cyberanger> just use as much power off grid as I can, buy from the grid
<cyberanger> I'm not on coal power here, hydro and nuclear
<cyberanger> so I can see trying not to use the grid, but given some constraints here, the heat and ac, water heater and fridge would probally have to stay on the grid
<cyberanger> my computers could be all offgrid
<chris4585> cyberanger, what if the solar panels became cheaper?
<cyberanger> cheaper to buy, still the problem of apartment lifestyle, and the production of them not being too clean
<cyberanger> but when I move, get a house, I see it more likely that I could run everything on solar
<cyberanger> but I'd like a dual option
<cyberanger> wind and solar perhaps
<cyberanger> I dunno if I would sell to the grid (opting to just insure I don't have to buy from it)
<cyberanger> if I didn't have access to the grid, say a remote part of montana, or the grid was small (like the alaskan bush, where only the town is connected) I'd have a dual system, wind and solar, on battries, and a diesel generator
<cyberanger> insure I could stay running long term
<cyberanger> I'd sell to the grid once everyone was running a smart grid system that'd make it safe for a lineman
<chibihogoshino> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/yokosonews
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: ^^
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> saw it 20 minutes ago ;-)
<chibihogoshino> where
<chibihogoshino> i just got home
<cyberanger> (and I think you sent it yesterday too, perhaps, seen mutiple ustream.tv links from mutiple people, relating to this)
<cyberanger> well, you pinged me 20 minutes and 22 seconds afterwords
<chibihogoshino> this is live tho
<chibihogoshino> from japan .. i didnt know if you were watching it or not
<cyberanger> true, but it's hit a point where I'm mostly focused on the reactor site north of toyko
<cyberanger> just cause japan allways has live news
<cyberanger> and I gotta look at the middle east too
<cyberanger> libya, iran, iraq
<wrst> another exciting day
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-04
<chris4585> apparently ubuntu will be moving away from x and wayland
<wrst> chris4585: just saw that also
<chris4585> not sure how I feel about this, but I just hope all the existing applications can work with it
<chris4585> otherwise I see ubuntu digging a hole in the ground
<wrst> yes
<wrst> agreed
<Unit193> I'm not impressed at all, but it is supposed to have an X compatibility layer in October '13
<wrst> not for sure what i think exactly will be interesting for sure
<chris4585> I'm not really concerned though
<wrst> nah i can always just use arch :)
<chris4585> exactly :)
<chris4585> I'm not sure how that will go with nvidia / amd drivers
<wrst> i really think the ubuntu rolling might really work well for me
<chris4585> I doubt they would make such a switch without taking care of something like that first
<chris4585> oh yeah I heard about that, I hope they do it
<Unit193> 13.04 is too soon, and wouldn't go well for the flavors. :/
<wrst> Unit193: they don't care about the flavors, or likely even ubuntu so much as the desktop goes they are drunk on mobile
<Unit193> wrst: I know they don't.
<wrst> so might as well look for another distro :)
 * wrst migth not should say that here
<Unit193> Always have a backup plan, but I don't feel like migrating stuff. :P
<wrst> its all linux
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> I'm happy on manjaro
<chris4585> the new gnome if I'm not mistake actually has a menu similar to cinnamon now
<wrst> Unit193: here you go http://www.thepowerbase.com/2013/03/gamer-rewrites-valves-steam-installer-for-debian/
<wrst> chris4585: its available
<wrst> not going to be default
<Unit193> I'll read it, but can't run steam. ;)
<wrst> Unit193: why not?
<Unit193> Weak computer, same reason for staying away from Arch.
<wrst> ahh well if you have a weak computer thats all the more reason to use arch
<wrst> arch with xfce and you can run that on a calculator from 1982
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> arch + openbox <3
<wrst> if you have a a weak computer whay are you using any Ubuntu????
<chris4585> wrst, manjaro came out with an openbox flavor and I haven't tried it yet, but I'm willing to bet its better than archbang
<wrst> seems to be a pretty popular distro... I'm just a traditionalist I want to get arch working the right way, by banging my head against a brick wall
<wrst> actually I can have it installed nearly as quickly as ubuntu with a desktop, no where near as complete but its running
<wrst> Unit193: really if you are on less powerful hardware and with your knowledge why do you use ubuntu?
<Unit193> Because it runs well on it?  I'd dip into aur way too much for it to be sane. :P
<chris4585> that isn't really my kind of fun anymore tbh, I'm really loving manjaro, I believe they making a installer similar to ubuntu's
<chris4585> lol
<Unit193> wrst: Debian, except it doesn't care as much about open source or not.
<wrst> Unit193: what is the difference in running the AUR vs a PPA other than the AUR stuff if you use a helper like yaourt is much cleaner?
<Unit193> I don't generally use a ton of PPAs, and you compile AUR.
<wrst> not necessarily
<chris4585> not everything compiles, like themes and such, which is one reason I love aur, have the latest themes, without adding stupid ppas lol
<wrst> me too chris4585
<wrst> ppas can get out of hand pretty quickly
<Unit193> chris4585: That's called git pull for me. :P
<Unit193> wrst: Quite a lot of them aren't good.
<chris4585> whatever works for you
<Unit193> Yep, but this is a nice talk about differences.
<chris4585> well that is another thing I do like about aur, they usually have the git or bzr version listed
<wrst> Unit193: yeah and lots of AUR packages aren't good either its a little but of a gamble for either really
<chris4585> so its nice and simple, no searching on http
<chris4585> that is true, but usually there is a work around in the forums
<Unit193> I have my handy little PPA up too, for my own stuff that I update, so it's handy for me. :P
<wrst> you could do the same in the AUR ;)
<wrst> but yeah i think both have their issues and going out of repos for anything is not desired
<chris4585> eeh, not to be a downer, but I'm glad I cut ubuntu off a while ago, I just didn't like the direction its been going to, I wouldn't mind using it with cinnamon or just mint though
<Unit193> Mint, ewww.... :P   Cinnamon is in the main repo for 13.04, if there is one.
<Unit193> chris4585: And what works for you, works for you.  Glad you found whatever it may be.
<chris4585> yes, I'm quite happy
<chris4585> :)
<wrst> yeah chris4585 I'm using it now but think I will likely go back to arch soon for my distro to work on
<chris4585> good luck lol
<chris4585> I think if ubuntu is successful with this on tablets first and then attempts to try it on desktops it may be a better solution than x, but we will see..
<wrst> I agree, but that is a huge if
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-05
<wrst> ubuntu community discussion stuff going on right now with the  "online uds" could be interesting i suppose
<wrst> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21677/community-1303-roundtable/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-06
<Omnifrog> <.<   >.>
<wrst> hello
<Omnifrog> hi
<wrst> how are you Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> I'm doing great! How's you?
<wrst> doing good you new here Omnifrog ?
<Omnifrog> I am!
<wrst> cool welcome
<Omnifrog> I noticed the channel in the server list and was all like.. Oh, that exists
<Omnifrog> thanks
<wrst> ha ha you an Ubuntu user?
<Omnifrog> is this an active group?
<Omnifrog> yeah, I'm on Ubuntu right now
<Omnifrog> Kubuntu
<wrst> cool less active than it has been
<Omnifrog> and one xubuntu
<wrst> Unit193: ^^^^
<wrst> he is a big xubuntu guy
<Unit193> Heeey, I'm not that fat. >_>
<Omnifrog> it's on a netbook
<Omnifrog> hi Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> Unit193: was not referring to girth
<wrst> :P
<wrst> Unit193: you ready for a rolling release and Mir?
<Unit193> No.
<Unit193> From what I see, mir doesn't have a high chance.
<wrst> I can't see that happening either
<wrst> but I get the thought behind both
<wrst> Omnifrog: how long have you been using Linux?
<Omnifrog> since 98 or there abouts
<wrst> oh goodness
<Omnifrog> yeah, the good ol days
<wrst> back before it was easy
<Omnifrog> a long way before it was easy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-07
<wrst> yep what did you start on?
<Omnifrog> back when getting a USB dialup modem working was a weekend project
<Omnifrog> RH 4 ?
<wrst> oh me
<Omnifrog> I think it was 4
<Omnifrog> it came in the back of a 6 inch thick book on Linux
<wrst> good old days indeed
<Omnifrog> the OS was free but the book was pretty costly
<wrst> my first go was in 2007 or so
<Omnifrog> things have been pretty good for Linux the last 6 years
<wrst> I started out with mandriva
<wrst> broad com wireless on my laptop worked easily
<Omnifrog> I never followed Mandrake down that path
<Omnifrog> I did use Mandrake for a time though
<wrst> Ubuntu introduced jockey I think in 7.10 then I switched
<Omnifrog> I was using SUSE when they started making deals with Microsoft and at that point I migrated to Ubuntu
<Omnifrog> 2005-ish?
<Omnifrog> SUSE was a really good distro
<Omnifrog> at the time I think it was one of the best ones out there
<wrst> opensuse I think still is
<wrst> if I'm not mistaken they aren't associated with Novell now?
<Omnifrog> I dunno. did they fork it out of the Novellverse?
<wrst> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSUSE
<wrst> on my phone sorry for the mobile link
<wrst> first paragraph has it
<wrst> I think opensuse is the best KDE district short of arch and vanilla KDE
<wrst> *district
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> *distro
<wrst> silly android
<Omnifrog> I wonder if it handles audio any better than Ubuntu
<wrst> what type of audio?
<wrst> just in general?
<Omnifrog> running IDJC on Ubuntu can be a friggin nightmare
<Omnifrog> and USB Mic handling is crap
<wrst> seems like KDE and pulse on kubuntu have issues or I have heard that
<Omnifrog> oh yeah
<Omnifrog> they do
<Omnifrog> and Jack is .... what the hell were they thinking????
<wrst> regular Ubuntu seems to work well or has for me
<wrst> Jack is good I this k I use it with ardour
<Omnifrog> audio in general is a nightmare what with all the different implementations
<wrst> I have set up a recording machine with multiple cards and 8 inputs/outputs and really was pretty happy but really researched hardware
<Omnifrog> true, with enough research anything is possible
<Omnifrog> Ardour segfaults on startup for me
<Omnifrog> :\
<wrst> but just regular audio never had any real issues
<wrst> that's not good
<Omnifrog> oh yeah. just playing audio is fine
<Omnifrog> I do a radio show so i run up against all kinds of weird audio issues
<wrst> ahh and do it all on Linux?
<Omnifrog> like routing sound from skype/G+/other sources to the broadcast console
<Omnifrog> yeah, all using Linux
<wrst> guessing that is where jack comes in?
<Omnifrog> yeap
<Omnifrog> yep
<wrst> makes sense isn't pulse supposed to be able to do some of that?
<Omnifrog> right now I just route various audio sources from different machines to a mixer then to the broadcast box
<Omnifrog> doing that in hardware is just more stable
<wrst> makes sense also almost like you have researched this :)
<Omnifrog> no, pulse has to butt out when jack takes control of the sound device
<Omnifrog> I would call it banging my head on the desk more than research
<wrst> thinking pulse could do routing
<wrst> never used it because I'm just used to using jack
<Omnifrog> this is why I hate audio in Linux
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> could just buy a mac ;)
<Omnifrog> broadcasting a shoucast stream isn't that much better on macs
<Omnifrog> less flexible really
<Omnifrog> some of my fellow DJs on the station use mac
<wrst> ahh really
<wrst> what type of show do you do?
<Omnifrog> I play mostly mainstream stuff. seems like I play a lot of 60's -90's but there are no ruls so I can do what I want really
<wrst> cool let us know when you are broadcasting so we can tune in
<Omnifrog> http://ccgi.kitsbury.force9.co.uk/kol/index.php?whsmodule=schedule
<Omnifrog> I'll be on for an hour tomorrow covering for someone who has to leave early
<Omnifrog> I should put open suse on a spare partition and test IDJC on that
<Omnifrog> I don't know anyone who uses it
<wrst> i'm betting that for kde sound and what not it would work better
<Omnifrog> jack isn't kde dependent though
<wrst> oh no just have heard lots of kubuntu issues with sound
<Omnifrog> yeah, I'm seriously thinking about dumping kde
<wrst> i'm also not a huge kubuntu fan either so i'm a little tilted in my opinion
<Omnifrog> it has more than just sound issues
<wrst> may still be the best one out there i'm using gnome atm
<wrst> but its nothing to write home about
<Omnifrog> I could never deal with Gnome. always been a KDE guy but it's really just about pushed me off it entirely
<Omnifrog> so many unresolved problems
<Omnifrog> and it seems to be getting worse
<wrst> i kinda think its the most complete of the desktops right now
<Omnifrog> G?nome
<wrst> I run it on arch some and its not bad but I just prefer gnome/gtk apps
<wrst> no KDE
<Omnifrog> oh, yeah it's got a lot to it
<wrst> i thought gnome 3 had a lot of promise but instead of adding things they keep on taking features away
<wrst> and breaking things
<Omnifrog> the "KDE Desktop" crashes on me regularly
<Omnifrog> I'm really unhappy about that
<wrst> i have never had any luck with kubuntu
<wrst> actually might would have been a kde user if had not been for kubuntu
<wrst> i thought kde stunk but just kubuntu issues
<Omnifrog> that could be a problem too
<wrst> if you have the stomach for it arch is great with kde and considering you have been using linux since 98 that shouldn't be a problem :)
<Omnifrog> I've been wanting to try it for some time but never get around it
<wrst> there is a certain learning curve to it but its a fun learning experience
<Omnifrog> I'm sure it's not too hard to work out
<wrst> the install is the time consuming part
<wrst> well I've done it a few times its not bad just takes a bit to learn
<wrst> now installer
<wrst> *no installer
<wrst> chroot from a live cd
<Omnifrog> oh. nice
<wrst> i generally partition from something else then do the rest from the cd
<Omnifrog> installers have really gotten dumbed down over the past decade
<wrst> well you will like this one because there isn't an isntaller then :)
<Omnifrog> I was REALLY disappointed with the last Ubuntu installer
<wrst> really?
<wrst> its easy, but they hide the "advanced" stuff
<Omnifrog> trying to make it easy for win folk I guess
<wrst> i think everyone is trying to get it to be under a certain number of clicks
<Omnifrog> yeah
<Omnifrog> I like all the options in front of me
<wrst> then of course there is the fedora installer... wow
<wrst> it used to be really good then they decided to destroy it with the last release
<Omnifrog> I haven't used Fedora in ages
<Omnifrog> what part of TN are you in? I'm out side of Chattanooga
<wrst> cookeville
<wrst> you are close to cyberanger probably or at least his current under ground bunker
<Omnifrog> I used to live in Nashville
<Omnifrog> and the Murfreesboro
<Omnifrog> I came from Ca though
<wrst> ahh you have half of the state covered
<Juzzy> what part of ca?
<Juzzy> cali or canada?
<Omnifrog> East SF Bay Area
<Juzzy> ah, cool area litterally
<wrst> very nice
<Juzzy> this weekend is  abig weekend for
<Juzzy> us
<Juzzy> we're planting our vineyard
<Juzzy> 150 grapes, 250 berries
<Juzzy> I'll propagate the rest of the plants, thats only about 40% of an acre worth
<wrst> sounds like a lot of work
<Juzzy> ya
<Juzzy> I roped in everyone willing
<Juzzy> gunna have 15-20 men, couple of women and about 10 kids heh
<Omnifrog> you make wine, Juzzy ?
<Juzzy> I'll spend most of the day cooking for everyone lol
<Juzzy> yea
<Omnifrog> awesome
<Juzzy> not commercially yet
<Omnifrog> I want to do that
<Juzzy> it's about $100k to go pro
<Omnifrog> I have 100 acres sitting there growing hay
<Juzzy> so I'm starting out planting a vineyard, selling to other wineries and to the public
<Omnifrog> that's boring
<Juzzy> wow dude
<Juzzy> plant alphala hay
<Juzzy> and get you about 30 bee hives
<Juzzy> and make the shit out of some mead
<Juzzy> ~2.5lbs/gallon
<Omnifrog> if I had the time it would be so
<Juzzy> alfalfa is premium honey too
<Juzzy> you'd probably get 60lbs/hive from it
<Omnifrog> wife wants to put goats on it and make cheese :\
<Juzzy> to eat or sell?
<Omnifrog> or more specifically... she want's to make me do that
<Juzzy> heh
<Omnifrog> to sell
<Juzzy> you need milk goats for that
<Juzzy> and you have to milk them
<Omnifrog> yeah
<Omnifrog> that's why we don't have goats
<Omnifrog> cause my wife is nuts
<Juzzy> what do you do for a living?
<Omnifrog> .... I'm a lumberjack
<Juzzy> seriously?
<Omnifrog> and a farmer
<Omnifrog> yeas
<Juzzy> and somehow you ended up on an irc network for linux?
<Omnifrog> it's a long story
<Juzzy> :p
<Juzzy> you're like peter from office space?
<Omnifrog> never seen it
<Juzzy> l33t hax0r back in cali, moved to tn to farm
<Juzzy> heh
<Omnifrog> my wife dragged me here after we got married
<Omnifrog> it's lovely country
<Juzzy> ya, it is
<Juzzy> I'm almost a lumberjack heh
<Juzzy> I'm cutting down cedar posts for all my trellising
<Juzzy> our area has a weed called "red cedar trees"
<Juzzy> they grow every damn where
<Omnifrog> I have to put in about 4800 feet of barbed wire fence in the next month
<Omnifrog> that should be fun
<Juzzy> hah yea
<Juzzy> saturday we're installing 15,000 ft of high tensile 12.5 ga wire ;/
<Omnifrog> what fer?
<Juzzy> i feel your pain there
<Juzzy> trellising
<Omnifrog> ooh, grapes
<Omnifrog> yeah
<Juzzy> 200' long rows, 3-4 strands pre row, 10ft apart
<Juzzy> = 22 rows or so
<Omnifrog> how are you driving the posts into the ground?
<Juzzy> tractor + 12" auger
<Omnifrog> +1
<Omnifrog> I cant do that for the fence
<Juzzy> 12" is a little too big, but oh well
<Juzzy> why not?
<Juzzy> t-posts?
<Omnifrog> it's all in very hilly woods
<Juzzy> ya welcome to tennessee, limestone land
<Omnifrog> it alll gotta be done on foot bu hand
<Omnifrog> by*
<Omnifrog> so ... blerg
<Juzzy> what most rednecks do
<Juzzy> it top the trees and attach the wire to existing trees :p
<Omnifrog> that would be nice
<Omnifrog> can't really do that though
<Omnifrog> I have a lot of trees down back there too
<Omnifrog> so basically, Fun month
<Omnifrog> yay
<Juzzy> ya sounds like it :(
<Juzzy> u raise chickens?
<Juzzy> If I ever become a farm, I'll do like the polyface farms from omnivour's delima (book) does
<Omnifrog> no, but my family does
<Juzzy> he claims he's a "grass farmer"
<Juzzy> but he raises an obscene amount of chickens, cows, pigs, etc
<Juzzy> but he has like 11 pastures and he rotates everyhitng around daily
<Juzzy> all of his chicken broiler boxes have wheels and he moved them all over 1 spot and they pick it clean
<Juzzy> and the chickens eat the grubs and larvie from the 3 day old cow manure in the pasture
<Juzzy> etc
<Juzzy> but he produces like 30,000 dozen eggs
<Juzzy> and sells thousands of broiler chickens
<Juzzy> it's all organic, grass fed, blah blah
<Juzzy> so he gets a premium for it all, pretty interesting
<Omnifrog> sorry, brb. putting kids to bed
<Juzzy> dang, they stay up late
<Juzzy> hehe all 3 of mine still go to bed at 7:30 :D
<Omnifrog> oh, you have little ones
<Omnifrog> I has to have a sleep too
<Omnifrog> night folks
<cyberanger> night Omnifrog|Pond
 * wrst is glad to see Omnifrog sticking around
<cyberanger> how's it going Omnifrog
<wrst> cyberanger: you doing ok?
<cyberanger> yeah
<wrst> good I've been reading all the rolling release debate... interesting stuff
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst n cyberanger
<Omnifrog> Yes, I'm adept at the art of lurking
<wrst> Omnifrog: we all are !
<wrst> so welcome lurker :)
<Omnifrog> :D
<Omnifrog> I need lunch food
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: what area of chatt?
<Omnifrog> Ooltewah area
<Omnifrog> I'm in the woods
<wrst> that's a good place to be :)
<Omnifrog> yeah. it's pretty country
<Omnifrog> I'm ready for the trees to be green though
<wrst> i have noticed the grass getting green here before it turned white
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: I was in McDonald when I first came to TN
<cyberanger> so I fully understand the appeal
<cyberanger> I can tell your not too far in the woods, EPB Fiber ;-)
<cyberanger> used to take US-11 thru Ooltewah to Hamiliton Place (still do actually, when I go, more fun vs the interstate)
<Omnifrog> yeah, EPB has 100% coverage out here cause of smart grid buzzword
<Omnifrog> the fiber is teh awesome
<Omnifrog> only problem is internet drops out for 15-30 sec every so often
<Omnifrog> which is really irritating when I'm on the air
<cyberanger> radio?
<Omnifrog> yeah. speaking of which... crap
<Omnifrog> looks like I have to on it in 18 minutes
<Omnifrog> *be on it
<cyberanger> hrm...
<wrst> cyberanger: http://ccgi.kitsbury.force9.co.uk/kol/index.php?whsmodule=schedule
<Omnifrog> I love it when DJs decide they have to leave an hour early and tell me about it 40 minutes later :\
<wrst> Omnifrog: that gives you 20 minutes what else do you want? ;)
<Omnifrog> hehe
<Omnifrog> who needs prep time >.>
<cyberanger> DJOmnifrog: nice
<DJOmnifrog> :D
<wrst> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/mark-shuttleworth-not-convinced-rolling-releases-can-we-make-even-more-releases-year
<DJOmnifrog> fun songs
<wrst> hello average_1uy
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: I will tune in sometime when I'm not on the phone at work!
<DJOmnifrog> dang work
<DJOmnifrog> it's always getting in the way
<wrst> i know
<wrst> but someone has to do it i suppose
<DJOmnifrog> we should find someone and beat them for not doing it!
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: there you go ;)
<DJOmnifrog> it's my song!
 * cyberanger always finds it funny when a DJ says that
<wrst> cyberanger: how are things going for you?
<cyberanger> not much has changed since this morning, doing ok
<wrst> oh yeah that was this morning... sorry cyberanger
 * wrst is slightly confused
<cyberanger> wrst: it's all good, and I meant more like, it's been a slow day since I clocked out this morning
<cyberanger> not uh, yeah...
<wrst> well slow is good, its how my brain works all the time :)
<cyberanger> hey, if that keeps the red ink usage low, sounds fine to me! ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> ahh
 * wrst see cyberanger has a tweet today 
<cyberanger> yeah, figured it was time to be a twit & send a tweet
<wrst> I send 5 or so a year I think :)
<DJOmnifrog> I don't remember if I'v tweeted in the last year or not
<wrst> ha ha DJOmnifrog what is wrong with you? :)
<Omnifrog> my blood alcohol level is too low
<wrst> ha
<Omnifrog> well nuts
<wrst> what's up Omnifrog?
<Omnifrog> it's been so long since I tried to boot into one of the other installs on the desktop I forgot the password
<bill_gill> will deleting the /dev/sdd1 file correct this problem?
<bill_gill> Error mounting system-managed device /dev/sdd1: Command-line `mount "/mnt/sdd1"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1,
<bill_gill>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<bill_gill>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bill_gill>        dmesg | tail  or so
<wrst> bill_gill: what are you trying to mount?
<bill_gill> sdd1, i can mount it via gparted and sudo but when i boot it prompts to skip or manual repair it
<bill_gill> it's like a ghost
<wrst> well the easiest thing woudl be if you don't want it mounting on boot would be to comment it out in fstab
<wrst> if you are sure you don't need it
<bill_gill> sdd1 exists
<bill_gill> I need it but i need to get past this error msg
<wrst> can you mount it with your file manager?
<wrst> this has some info on not mounting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839579
<cyberanger> bill_gill: it might exist later in the boot process or be an fstab error
<bill_gill> can't mount at all now
<bill_gill> let me check fstab
<wrst> thanks cyberanger, about to ask for help :)
<cyberanger> another thought, in fstab, if it's metioning it by block name (sdd1) try switching to UUID
<bill_gill> fstab is a mess
<cyberanger> never seen a nice and neat one, but many functional ones, anything I can do to get it to function better, lemme know
<wrst> cyberanger: i am rather proud of my fstab: http://pastebin.com/G6QHT8aM
<bill_gill> so i need to reboot after edit?
<wrst> bill_gill: if you are just wanting to check out a sudo mount /path/to/mount you don't have to reboot...
<wrst> oh well i guess he did :)
<Omnifrog> my filesystem is confusing me :\
<Omnifrog> next time I build I'n NOT going to procrastinate !
<Omnifrog> I clean things up instead of just linking/mounting things where I can get at them
<Unit193> wrst: Now, what's your crontab look like?
<wrst> ha Unit193
 * wrst wonders what happeend to bill_gill
<Unit193> What?  I rather like mine...
<bill_gill> no luck so far
<bill_gill> same problem ... error when booting (error mounting /mnt/2TB) select S or M.
<cyberanger> looked at dmesg to see if any related output occured
<wrst> bill_gill: if that is an ext4 drive I have had that same error when something powered off wrong or something along those lines
<bill_gill> it is ext4
<bill_gill> it could be a permission problem
<wrst> I wouldn't think so with that error
<bill_gill> ie /mnt or /etc
<cyberanger> well, that error can't rule much out either
<wrst> cyberanger: knows more on this than me
<bill_gill> what should the permissions be in /mnt?
<wrst> true cyberanger, i used e2fsck to fix my issue like that
<cyberanger> only on a good day wrst, and today has been very good
<wrst> :)
<wrst> oh and bill_gill are you using LVM?
<cyberanger> bill_gill: not a bad idea, can you run e2fsck on /dev/sdd1
<cyberanger> and are you using that in fstab or it's UUID
<bill_gill> it was /dev/sdd1. i changed it to UUID .... same problem
<bill_gill> run it on sdd1?
<cyberanger> uh, better use this instead
<cyberanger> sudo e2fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/$UUID
<cyberanger> replace $UUID with it's UUID
<bill_gill> can the drive be found post boot if not in fstab?
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> yeah, fstab is just mounting instructions
<cyberanger> the drive itself is still there
<wrst> sudo fdisk -l
<bill_gill> ok, i removed them from fstab on the last boot
<wrst> that will list them all for you
<bill_gill> ok, sdd1 is there
<bill_gill> can i use diskid with e2fsck?
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> /dev/disk/by-label/$LABEL
<cyberanger> UUID
<cyberanger> so on
<bill_gill> got the UUID from gparted
<cyberanger> sudo e2fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/$UUID
<bill_gill> ok, it ran
<bill_gill> 1TB: clean, 11663/61054976 files, 188290890/244190208 block
<bill_gill> gparted has 'mount' greyed out.
<bill_gill> ok, got most of in cleaned thanks for help
<bill_gill> one more item
<bill_gill> the drives are mounting to /mnt.... where should the be to show in file browser
<Omnifrog>  /media
<bill_gill> should that be automatic at startup?
<bill_gill> or is that go in fstab
<Omnifrog> if the're mounted in fstab I would think they should be available from a file browser
<Omnifrog> that's how it's always worked
<bill_gill> i'm back after boot. errors gone from startup so fstab is fixed. devices are not showing in file explorer.
<bill_gill> so auto mount to /media is not happening
<bill_gill> my usb device is showing so its just the drives
<Omnifrog> can you navigate to /mnt and open them there?
<bill_gill> yes
<Omnifrog> oh, what desktop environment are you in ?
<bill_gill> 12.10
<Omnifrog> Dolphin shows mounted drives automatically in KDE
<Omnifrog> but yeah, that would be a file manager issue
<wrst> Unity (nautilus) will not show mounted drives in /mnt but will in /media
<bill_gill> right, what puts them in /media?
<bill_gill> so i messed up something when partitioning with gparted. that's when this broke.
<bill_gill> should i fstab them into media?
<wrst> just change your mount point
<wrst> if you are using fstabe yes just change /mnt/mountpoint to /media/mountpoint
<wrst> i don't know of any drawacks to mounting to /media but someone else may
<Omnifrog> eh, it's just a different folder
<Omnifrog> I don't even know why /media was added
<wrst> me either Omnifrog
<wrst> and I sure don't know why nautilus looks there instead of /mnt
<Omnifrog> one day it just showed up in an update
<wrst> and that is gnome-centric on arch i have to have them mount to /media instead of /mnt but if using kde i have to move them all over to /mnt from /media :)
<Omnifrog> Dolphin apparently looks in both places
<wrst> hmm yes it does Omnifrog
 * wrst just looked at his kde setup and sees that
<wrst> Omnifrog: that is by design it appears: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=711376
<wrst> judging by comment 1
<bill_gill> ok, for the record... it's /media/(username)/
<Omnifrog> that's what happens when they go add new wizzbang features to a stable user interface >.>
 * Omnifrog wave cane in the air. shouts at cloud
<wrst> ha ha Omnifrog
 * wrst heads out for the night
<bill_gill> cloud drops rain, snow, sleet... strikes man down with lightning
<bill_gill> so.. now next issue
<bill_gill> they are loading wit root priv making me enter pw each time
<bill_gill> oh, nevermind... just the folders that where there prior to this debakkle
<bill_gill> ty Omnifrog, wrst, others!
<bill_gill> great to be in W. TN today
<Omnifrog> guh. kids want me to feed them.  AGAIN
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-08
<wrst> Omnifrog: they want food just every so often don't they? :)
<Omnifrog> I know but every day?
<Omnifrog> unreasonable
<wrst> yes and mutliple times during the day at that... all the nerve
<Omnifrog> who do they think they are?
<wrst> yeah they think you took them to raise or some crazy junk like that
<Omnifrog> I should start backups before I crash
<Omnifrog> that way i can mess with stuff tomorrow
<Omnifrog> it's such a mess
<Omnifrog> I'm actually having to diagram the drives out on paper in order to understand what I've done to make this mess
<Omnifrog> backups are going to take all night
<Omnifrog> goodnight geeks
<bill_gill> good morning
<wrst> morning bill_gill how are things going?
<bill_gill> is anyone using skype with a bluetooth headset with success?
<bill_gill> i'm doing well wrst
<bill_gill> how about you?
<wrst> doing well
<wrst> skype, yes bluetooth headset now
<wrst> *no
<wrst> bill_gill: does the headset work with other things?
<bill_gill> it did once on another install
<wrst> if it does its probably as simple as going to the options in skype and selecting it as the default mic/speaker
<bill_gill> now it connects but i can't direct in or out to it.
<wrst> sorry I'm still old school, I use wires :)
<bill_gill> there are no devices listed in the 'sound' window
<wrst> bill_gill: sorry i'm not going to be much help there never used any bluetooth devices
<bill_gill> no problem, i think the bigger issue is that there are no devices listed
<wrst> but i'm sure someone will come through that has :)
<bill_gill> sound output from my sound device on the mb is working. i can hear music from rhythmbox
<wrst> if you have the headset active you should be able to hear music out your headset thought correct?
<wrst> *though
 * wrst needs bluetooth spell checker
<bill_gill> i don't have a headset plugged in
<bill_gill> even if I did, there are no devices in the sound window... no way to change in or out
<bill_gill> that is the issue
<bill_gill> getting devices to show in the "Play sound through" box.
<bill_gill> it may be a permissions issue again
<wrst> nah don't think that would be permissions
<wrst> which ubuntu are you running again? 12.10?
<bill_gill> yes
<wrst> but your stock soundcard doesn't show up in the audio settings?
<bill_gill> right
<bill_gill> nothing is showing
<wrst> hmm
<bill_gill> sorry, chat closed
<bill_gill> what was you last wrst?
<wrst> bill_gill: so your sound settings even before bluetooth does not look like this? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/audio.png
<bill_gill> nope, blank
<wrst> but you have sound that works?
<bill_gill> yes
<wrst> sounds like a pulse audio problem probably there
<wrst> but I would imagine that needs to be fixed before you can expect to control your bluetooth device, but that's just an uneducated guess
<wrst> bill_gill: i know many people install pavucontrol when they have pulse issues might be worth installing and see if your hardware shows up with it
<bill_gill> i would agree. i think i caused the issue trying to get skype to use alsa instead of pulse
<bill_gill> i did, it doesn't
<wrst> ok so are you not using pulse?
<wrst> for audio in general
<bill_gill> well...
<bill_gill> it was a good idea at the time. i have read that it is not good to remove pulse
<bill_gill> i think i should get pulse up and running correctly again.
<bill_gill> any thoughts on best way to rebuild pulse?
<wrst> hmm let me check, and that's why that isn't showing up it requires pulse
<wrst> i would think a sudo apt-get install pulseaudio would be a good place to start
<bill_gill> i put autospawn=yes back in config file. now the sound window is looping
<bill_gill> tried the install... got this
<bill_gill> Reading package lists... Done
<bill_gill> Building dependency tree
<bill_gill> Reading state information... Done
<bill_gill> pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<bill_gill> pulseaudio set to manually installed.
<bill_gill> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded.
<bill_gill> why would it say 'set to manually installed'?
<bill_gill> fixed
<bill_gill> sound window is still looping.... establishing connection.... devices.... establishing connection.... devices....   ETC
<bill_gill> hmmm, no cards available for configuration
<bill_gill> going to restart... brb... thanks for your insight
<wrst> may not thank me for insight after his computer goes up in flames :)
<wrst> bill_gill: any luck?
<bill_gill> yep
<bill_gill> audio devices back
<bill_gill> now it's back to the skype issue
<bill_gill> bluetooth device not showing up in pulse... any thoughts?
<wrst> have you looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<wrst> From Ubuntu 10.10 on it should be very simple:
<wrst>     Go to System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth and pair the Bluetooth device
<wrst>     Go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and select the Bluetooth device as your output device.
<wrst> looks like that is the key ^^^
<wrst> but last bluetooth i used was on a motorla razr phone many years ago :)
<bill_gill> where is System?
<bill_gill> system settings?
<wrst> yes or just type bluetooth in the dash
<wrst> or search or dash search or wahtever that searchy thing is called :)
<bill_gill> its on, connected
<bill_gill> Type=headset
<bill_gill> what ver ubuntu are you on?
<Omnifrog> morning folks
<bill_gill> gm omnifrog
<bill_gill> is anyone on ubuntu 12.10?
<Omnifrog> I forget what this is on
<wrst> i'm using 12.10 desktop, 12.10 server, debian server, arch desktop I have them all :)
<wrst> oh a debian desktop
<wrst> bill_gill: is it working?
<wrst> and morning Omnifrog
<bill_gill> no
<bill_gill> there seems to be two sound controls... pulseaudio and a default sound
<wrst> well you shouldn't need to mess with any of that i think you should be able to take care of it in teh skype options
<bill_gill> pulseaudiocontrol and sound (in system settings)
<wrst> *the
<wrst> you may not even need PAVcontrol thing now
<wrst> but I think since you are connected you should probably move to skye and set up your headset as the mic and speaker
<bill_gill> can you change your skype sound options from pulseaudio?
<wrst> I don't know but you need to change them in the app itself
<bill_gill> can't... that is the problem
<wrst> skype does not operate as most things
<wrst> what are your options in skype?
<bill_gill> that caused the pulse vs alsa problem
<bill_gill> pulseaudio in skyp... can't change it as long as pulse is running
<wrst> that shouldn't be a problem you should be able to select your headset I thought but if thats the case just change the default input/output to your headset
<wrst> you will probably need to uninstall the pavcontrol so you don't have two things competing for control of pulse
<wrst> and restart pulse or reboot
<wrst> then just leave skype using pulse, but I suspect there should be more options
<bill_gill> i suspect there should be also... there isn't on my setup... are you using skype? can you check yours?
<bill_gill> restarting... now skype is locked up... not allowing me to see the options
<wrst> just a sec having to remote in but there are different options and I use nothing but the laptops sound/mic
<wrst> ugh... this should not be this difficult
<bill_gill> ugh
<wrst> well bill_gill i have the same issue as you now :)
<wrst> evidently the update to skype broke something :)
<bill_gill> which issue... i have several now :(
<wrst> well can't select the input in skype looks like it is handing that off to pulse now
<bill_gill> pulseaudio seems to be looking correct however, the front sound ports are not showing and the 'test sound' doesn't make sound but rhythmbox does
<bill_gill> yes, that is the issue
<bill_gill> i was trying some workarounds published when i screwed the build
<bill_gill> one of the suggestions was to go back to ALSA... bad idea
<wrst> yes I don't think that is a good idea at all, pulse is pretty well here to stay
<bill_gill> darn, should have come to you first... :)
<bill_gill> put here i am...
<bill_gill> butt here i amm
<bill_gill> i think the problem is how pulse sees the soundcard and other sound devices
<bill_gill> start pulseaudio control and then do a test call. Skype shows up and you can change devices.
<bill_gill> give it a try... my install won't let me change the sound device
<wrst> will have to give taht a go when i get home actually
<wrst> but I would try to undo all the stuff you did with pulse if possible
<wrst> its actually a dependency now in gnome and I think kde so it really should work
<bill_gill> i believe i did
<wrst> not for sure if you are around tonight probably late as I have to paint when i get home I can try to help out, get my hands on my machine
<bill_gill> thats great... i will be here
<wrst> skype is just a general pain in the rear
<bill_gill> i think its a pulseaudio issue
<bill_gill> fix pulse and fix skype
<bill_gill> i think pulse needs multiple profiles ... mine is only showing 1
<bill_gill> and my mike won't turn off.
<bill_gill> how is your audio.conf edit skills?
<wrst> never needed to even in arch
<bill_gill> how about the pulse conf?
<wrst> never had to mess with it either
<wrst> pretty much the desktop I would think should take care of everything unless you have a specific hardware case and you may
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hi
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-09
<Omnifrog> does the kernel see multi-card readers as a generic USB device?
<DJOmnifrog> "Classic rock and shit" night!
<DJOmnifrog> Old people unite!
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: i'm not for sure on card readers on my laptop it shows up under lspci if that helps? but on my desktop it shows up as usb because its attached to a usb header
<DJOmnifrog> I salvaged a card-reader module out of an old HP box. it has an 8(10) pin connector
<wrst> is that a usb header type of thing?
 * wrst doesn't count pins very often
<DJOmnifrog> sorry. I'm trying to wrap up my show
<DJOmnifrog> I got busy with the chat rooms
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-03-10
<wrst> beauty of irc Omnifrog it's timeless :)
<Omnifrog> yes
<Omnifrog> idling is king
<wrst> yes lurking is the way to fly :)
<Omnifrog> this is a lot less boring than I thought it would be http://boingboing.net/2013/03/08/australian-pop-out-camper-that.html
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-03
<techie123> hwllo
<techie123> anybody in here
<techie123> yet
<wrst> well... I was :(
<FredN> hello all, merry monday
<zenadm1n> hi, all.
<wrst> howdy howdy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-05
<wrst> howdy FredN
<FredN> howdy wrst
<wrst> all going well FredN?
<FredN> yes thanks
<FredN> and you?
<wrst> yep doing well, actually have a few moments of free time and wasting them all wondering what I should be doing with it :)
<FredN> haha happens to me everyday
<wrst> well guess its good to have multiple interest :)
<cyberanger> wrst: agreed, learn how to make your own cell phone tower, watch the bbc from the us, research good security practices for device security
<cyberanger> great to diversify
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> oh me you will get me on device security went back to google android on my nexus 5
<wrst> havimg trouble with wifi on cm
<cyberanger> could be worse
<wrst> oh yeah the difference in CM and stock android on the N5 are not much some of the little tweaks I like
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> I am covered with poison oak/ivy/sumac rashes >_>
<Omnifrog> my efforts to beat the spring growth by working on the fence project failed to prevent this infection of the chemical kind :(
<wrst> Omnifrog: :( not cool
<Omnifrog> I generally get some level of contamination every year but this is the worst ever
<wrst> hard to beleive that is the case when we just had most of the snow/ice melt away today
<wrst> that stinks
<Omnifrog> I know, right!
<Omnifrog> I didn't think there was any risk as there are no leaves
<wrst> I never would have imagined there would have been
<Omnifrog> so I didn't bother with my usual protection of tube socks with the toes cut off
<Omnifrog> but sadly this is not the case
<wrst> how bad does it bother you?
<Omnifrog> what ever I came in contact with is driving me nuts
<Omnifrog> my arms are covered in bumps and welts
<Omnifrog> I have paper towels layed out on my desk to absorb the ... icky discharge?
<Omnifrog> and to prevent the spread of the poison oils
<Omnifrog> so gross '
<wrst> goodness... do you have to yell unclean, unclean when you get close to others? :)
<Omnifrog> haha
<Omnifrog> I do
<wrst> but really that's some nasty stuff to have I guess maybe its better than having it when its hot outside. not that there is ever a good time to have it
<Omnifrog> when I hugged my son goodnight I gave him a long distance pat
<Omnifrog> well, I gotta be back out there tomorrow but I'll be wearing lots of socks
<Omnifrog> it'll be cold though so I'mthankfull for that
<wrst> socks won't be so bad with it being cold :)
<wrst> Omnifrog:  hope you get to feeling better soon I think I'm going to check out for the night
<Omnifrog> thanks wrst
<Omnifrog> I don't feel too bad
<Omnifrog> I'm somewhat used to the trials and tribulations of the forest
<wrst> good morning or time appropriate greeting :) elacheche
<cyberanger> greetings wrst is time appropriate
<wrst> cyberanger: but its not as fun :)
<wrst> and good morning :D
<cyberanger> greetings wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<cyberanger> going well
<cyberanger> morning elacheche
<cyberanger> guess it's afternoon there
<elacheche> hey wrst cyberanger :)
<elacheche> yep it's afternoon :)
<elacheche> how are you guys?
<wrst> doing well elacheche, and you?
<elacheche> Good :) thx
<elacheche> wrst, are planning to host an UGJ this year?
<wrst> cool I just threw 14.04 on a machine and have been trying it out. not bad
<elacheche> I didn't try it yet.. Maybe I'll try it with the Team during UGJ 14.04
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-06
<Unit193> zenadm1n: Howdy.
<wrst> Unit193: have time for a sill question?
<Unit193> +y
<Unit193> Sure.
<wrst> yes +y thank you :)
<wrst> ahh found it :)
<wrst> was needing the command to list folders with the size
<wrst> du was what I was looking for
<wrst> du as in duh evidently :)
<Unit193> ncdu
<wrst> ncdu ?
<wrst> command not found
<Unit193> Instaaaaall.
<wrst> bah
<wrst> figured you would tell me that :)
<Unit193> It's quite nice. :)
<wrst> well I must say it is :)
<wrst> thanks Unit193 that was perfect
<wrst> should have known :)
<Unit193> dh -h is normal, yes.
<wrst> I'm trying to figure out what an owncloud update did with my files and why it ate them :)
<Unit193> Ouch.  find is your friend.
<wrst> I think it has really messed them up because had no love there
<Unit193> Ouch.
<wrst> they were somewhere else and apache redirected to another directory but now its at var/www/owncloud as it really should be
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn, the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam
<wrst> thank you Unit193 that needed to be done
<Unit193> Sure.  `locate` them?
<wrst> yes that seemed to somewhat work but I'm good now I think
<wrst> not really for sure what happened
<wrst> I lost a few GB of hard drive space but seem to have it back but never really found what I was looking for
<wrst> Unit193: thanks for the help, I'm off to bed
<Unit193> Sure, g'night.
<twayneprice> anyone have a good vpn replacement for hamachi?
<twayneprice> hey wrst: http://gigaom.com/2014/03/06/andreessen-horowitz-leads-32-7m-investment-in-high-flyer-digitalocean/
<wrst> cool twayneprice, I can't imagine them not doing well
<wrst> for the price
<wrst> its not as good as linode from my understanding but the price...
<twayneprice> Yea, I really like them
<zenadm1n> I get to work on some real iron today. First time in a long time.
<twayneprice> zenadm1n: Like this?  :) http://www.bombayharbor.com/productImage/0625543001264489205/Steam_Spray_Electric_Iron.jpg
<zenadm1n> no, as in this http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201205-11055/
<zenadm1n> 95% of what I do is cloud computing, so I get giddy when I get to work with *gasp* hardware.
<twayneprice> Ah.  We have 3 DL380 G6 that we use for vmware.  Nice box.
<zenadm1n> I'm about to benchmark disk i/o. I have 3 of them that are clustered for NetSUS.
<twayneprice> zenadm1n: what is netSUS?
<zenadm1n> It's an Apple software update server. They used to be Apple xserves, but they're now end-of-life so we're upgrading to Ubuntu.
<twayneprice> ah.
<zenadm1n> I'm benchmarking now. I want to get them tuned up because we refresh the macs and ipads for the classrooms and labs starting when school lets out in June.
<zenadm1n> We're doing a test run during spring break.
<twayneprice> Interesting.  That's pretty cool.
<zenadm1n> twayneprice, these guys need to push a lot of big files fast. We've determined disk i/o will be the bottleneck so I'm benchmarking the baseline now, then I'm going to start tinkering with schedulers and other kernel parameters.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-07
<Omnifrog> <.<   >.>
<wrst> howdy
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst
<wrst> all going well Omnifrog ?
<Omnifrog> other than my arms covered in poison plant goo still things are great :D
<Unit193> Poison plant goo.
<Omnifrog> that's the name of my next 90's cover band
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> sticking with you it sounds like?
<Omnifrog> I'm not sure how I even got this badly infected
<wrst> sounds painful
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-08
<Unit193> Omnifrog: Howdy.
<Omnifrog> hi Unit193
<wrst> Omnifrog: greetings
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<Omnifrog> sorry. turned laptop on ... need to feed baby
<Omnifrog> wrong order of operations
<wrst> ha ha have a good night Omnifrog :)
<wrst> sounds like you are babysitting
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-09
<Omnifrog> I'm giving mom and dad a night to recover , lol
<Omnifrog> they are here. sleeping in Robs old bedroom
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-02
<Juzzy> hehe
<wrst> well lookie there, xTEMPLARx did return
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> good morning... well afternoon for you xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> indeed, just barely!
<xTEMPLARx> prolly won't be talkin much for the next few, as I'm all over the place in the office
<xTEMPLARx> so my apologies up front :D
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> is nobody adminning the team page these days?
<wrst> I don't think so xTEMPLARx, did you just volunteer?
<xTEMPLARx> i let my membership expire so now I'm not in.  but if nobody's adminning it (i.e., Zach), then me trying to join is for naught
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> oh wells
<Ubik> I think Zach went on a permanent vacation
<xTEMPLARx> must be nice
<xTEMPLARx> if I could afford one of those I would too
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no I can rejoin you
<wrst> hmm that sounded weird
<wrst> but xTEMPLARx ask to join I can approve
<Monkey_Shines> =D
 * Monkey_Shines pokes wrst 
<Monkey_Shines> iOS autocorrect and irc are not good matches
<wrst> ha ha
<Monkey_Shines> Spend more time correcting what I type
<wrst> Monkey_Shines: what client are you using?
<Monkey_Shines> limechat atm
<Monkey_Shines> <----- xtemp
<wrst> I am using iQuassel, not the best on iOS but at least keeps me connected to everythign
<wrst> Monkey_Shines: I was pretty sure with that nick you had to be xTEMPLARx for some reason ;)
<Monkey_Shines> Yeah I thought about grabbing that
<Monkey_Shines> That's why I was asking if you were still using quassel
<Monkey_Shines> This is my minecraft username
<Monkey_Shines> Figured I wouldn't get in a fight with nickserv this way lol
<Monkey_Shines> This client is actually pretty decent
<Monkey_Shines> Is iquassel written by the quassel folks?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: it isn't and it isn't the best but works
<wrst> no tab complete is the biggest problem
<wrst> I would say it is better on ipad than iphone, quasseldroid is a better client I think for quassel
<wrst> but how iOS handles background processes has a lot to do with it
<xTEMPLARx> this is true
<xTEMPLARx> or doesn't handle them, rather ;)
<xTEMPLARx> in most cases
<xTEMPLARx> at the same time, though, i don't want apps I forgot to fully close slammin' my battery life when they're not in use
<xTEMPLARx> a quassel client should just connect when I have it up, and disconnect when I don't
<xTEMPLARx> since quassel allows that with any client anyway
<xTEMPLARx> allows that to work well*
<wrst> yeah but it is a bit irritating
<xTEMPLARx> how so?
<wrst> I would prefer to have the option to kill my battery if I want
<wrst> the whole reconnect process
<xTEMPLARx> if it would just do it quickly without much interaction it wouldn't be AS painful
<wrst> but it auto reconnects now with latest update, it is  improved
<wrst> yes and it is much less painful than it was
<xTEMPLARx> at least with quassel, once you're connected, you still have your channel history to scroll back thru
<xTEMPLARx> whereas with a standard client, you have all the above problems but with none of the scrollback
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<xTEMPLARx> using quassel now
<wrst> on ios?
<xTEMPLARx> Now I am
<xTEMPLARx> Installing a LENEL server atm and it's being uncooperative with awl express
<xTEMPLARx> SQL express that is
<xTEMPLARx> thank you iphone
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-03
<xTEMPLARx> yay quassel reinstalled at home :D
<wrst> Way to go
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx_> whee
<xTEMPLARx_> quassel lives on DO
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: quassel on DO is a pretty solid setup or has been for me
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-04
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> morning xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> morning sir
<xTEMPLARx> he said, 2 hours later
<cyberanger> hey xTEMPLARx
<Guest78060> we take our time here :)
 * Guest78060 notices for some reason his nick got changed?
<xTEMPLARx> i almost commented when I saw the nick change notice
<xTEMPLARx> coz it looked like you were going all incognito
<Guest78060> lol nah
<Guest78060> hmmmm, looks like some bastard stole my nick
<Guest78060> welcome back
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-05
<chris4585> wrst, morning
<wrst> chris4585 ! good morning
<chris4585> hows things?
<wrst> good how are you?
<chris4585> alright, a little bored after work, and work was meh, had a lot of down time
<chris4585> but payday is tomorrow :)
<wrst> best day of the week
<chris4585> mhm
<chris4585> except most of it goes away all at the same time
<chris4585> so a bit bittersweet
<wrst> ha ha yep
<chris4585> has it began snowing where you are wrst ?
<wrst> yeah pretty much over this isn't going to turn out to much for us
<wrst> have a couple inches at most
<chris4585> I'm still waiting and expecting a slow night again at work
<xTEMPLARx> we ended up with no snow down here in west knoxville
<xTEMPLARx> a bit of rain, some ice in the bushes and trees
<xTEMPLARx> i'm the only one still at work
<xTEMPLARx> but the precip is long gone and its not even all that cold out
<xTEMPLARx> buncha wusses
<xTEMPLARx> yay got yer name back
<Unit193> /msg nickserv help release
<xTEMPLARx> wb
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-08
<minasota> Unit193: I went with lets encrypt for my certs. I think you mentioned them before
<Unit193> Might have, aye.
<minasota> The 'mail in the box' is working great.
<minasota> https://github.com/mail-in-a-box/mailinabox/blob/master/setup/start.sh
<minasota> But installs and configures a lot. Good install on a fresh DO droplet
<minasota> plus it installs owncloud which is pretty cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-11
<netritious> good morning
<wrst> morning netritious
<netritious> Hey wrst! How are you?
<wrst> doing well netritious, and you?
<netritious> Doing well here too.
<netritious> still running Arch?
<netritious> ^wrst
<wrst> netritious: yeah it just keeps on going, probably wouldn't install it again as little as I use a notebook at the house but as long as it runs
<netritious> what do you use mostly at home wrst?
<wrst> nexus 5x or an ipad mini :)
<netritious> nice :)
<wrst> have a file server set up and I just don't do a lot at home
<netritious> freenas?
<wrst> if i do much I will use the laptop but the occassional document or spreadsheet a lot of times I just use an ipad and a keyboard
<wrst> netritious: no using debian, peole swear by freenas but it was always a pain for me so I like having something I know
<netritious> wrst: I totally get that.
<wrst> freenas is great if you know what you are doing I guess :)
<wrst> but have NFS and debian and I'm golden
<wrst> along with smb
<wrst> for the ipad
<netritious> nice. I like Debian.
<wrst> for a server its really hard for me to like anything else
<wrst> but that's what I learned to do stuff on
<netritious> I haven't used Debian since late 2012 I think.
<netritious>  I crashed a server so hard it left me disgusted because of all the time I put into it.
<netritious> couldn't fix it, abandoned after disk images were made.
<netritious> after re-reading that, it sounds sad. it was really a great learning experience though.
<netritious> that's why I made disk images, so that one day maybe I could get back to it.
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> and well to me debian or ubuntu are so close I don't really make a difference in them but now that really isn't the case
<netritious> all the stuff I wanted to try worked in debian and was reproducible, which was the hardest thing to do on ubuntu, at least in 2011 when I setup that server I botched.
<netritious> that server was fancy, but a bit buggy at times. happens when you cobble things together I guess.
<minasota> netritious: I've experimented with debian and ubuntu servers. What I would run into were small changes on the ubuntu side that were not the same for the debian server.
<netritious> minasota: exmaple?
<minasota> small things like a change in where apache places a certain conf file in ubuntu but debian would place it somewhere else
<minasota> or create a symlink in one but not the other. both running the same apache version
<minasota> idk, just small little things
<netritious> ubuntu would just be debian if the config files go int he same place :D
<netritious> I'm kidding...there are many more differences than that.
<minasota> ha! good point.
<minasota> yeah, I guess I'm just getting too old or lazy (maybe both) to invest in learning debian
<netritious> minasota: are you into CLI?
<netritious> *command line interface
<netritious> servers and such
<netritious> wrst: what differences do you encounter?
<wrst> me not any but I don't go that deep into things I have heard people say that
<wrst> I could be totally wrong :)
<netritious> oh, i think I read one of your messages wrong wrst lol
<netritious> I like ubuntu -- just works as a server for me. 16.04 and LxD will be awesome.
 * netritious crosses his fingers in hopes he won't be let down again like when he tried LxC in 10.04
<netritious> LxD is a daemon for LxC, and made it into main for 16.04 release.
<netritious> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/lxd
<wrst> containers, I just like food in containers
<wrst> but they are handy :)
<cyberanger> netritious: how's that compare to docker?
<netritious> it doesn't really. I see it referenced often as a Docker enhancement.
<netritious> how's it going cyberanger
<netritious> cyberanger: http://stackoverflow.com/a/31527115
<netritious> wrst: it's the closest thing to freebsd jails linux has to offer.
<netritious> it being LxC
<netritious> but I too like food in containers
<netritious> I was going to type that as 'containers of food' but just doesn't read right lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-03-12
<Juzzy> Anyone remember what sniper movie had a training scene where a guys is in the looking on the back of a truck directing a few guys trying to find the sniper and he keeps shooting the target beside the truck. at the end they give up and he stands up right in front of them?
<cyberanger> netritious: Doing well, you?
<netritious> cyberanger: glad to hear it. doing well myself.
<Juzzy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4xO0k9LcIU
<netritious> Juzzy: I guess you would have to fine him first
<minasota> Juzzy: happened to me last night but with a song. I could not remember the name of it. It was killing me
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-06
<wrst> Wish I had some bitcoins
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-07
<[Ubik]> steal some
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-03-08
<minasota> I guess Stallman isn't crazy after all
<Unit193> You sure about that?
<wrst> Pretty sure he is nuts
<cyberanger> Even crazy can be right once in awhile.
<wrst> Very true
<wrst> Stallman just isn't practical at all in his views on free software
<wrst> That said we would be better off if his ideas were the norm
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-03-08
<average-guy> just made a new home server VM w/ubuntu server 18.04.  They have a new installer.  It was shocking. Worked WAY faster though
<Unit193> subiquity, yeah.  I believe it's another ncurses one, but rather than debootstrapping it works with squashfses, which of course would be faster.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-08
<netritious> Howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> hello infocop411 :D
<netritious> and Unit193
<netritious> how are things Unit193? I see cyberanger is here. Guess your threats for litigation worked lol
<Unit193> Wrong u<tab> :P
<netritious> nah, ZachGibbens has a few aliases, not saying Unit193 is one of them is that's what you're thinking?
<netritious> *is that
<netritious> just ordered one of those HPE 10" square servers with an opteron and broadcom nics...trying to avoid intel anything atm.
<Unit193> < Ubik> considering litigation against cyberanger
<Unit193> Not meeee.  One of my alts is JackFrost, was at the time.
<Unit193> Hah, alrighty.
<netritious> oh you are right, that was Ubik
 * netritious confessess that he has always got you two mixed up lool
<netritious> you still use Ubuntu Unit193?
<Unit193> Never really used Mainbuntu, but did and do use Xubuntu as well as Ubuntu server (I appear to be co-project lead on Xubuntu. >_>)
<netritious> oh yeah, forgot about that...think at some point in time I d/l and was trying a build you were working on
<Unit193> Sounds like 'Xubuntu Core'
<Ubik> Yeah, he's "here" but never see him talk, lol
<Unit193> To be fair, few people do.
<netritious> I'm sure life just happened. He was a teenager when I first started hanging out here 10 years ago.
<netritious> feeling a bit ancient atm heh
<netritious> back then I think w4ett? was LoCo POC, then pace-t-zulu, then cyberanger.
<Unit193> Fun part: The reason I wandered into this channel was due to a bot, I still run that bot...
<netritious> meetingology?
<Unit193> Hah, no.  I don't run that either.  You guys way back when used rbot for something, I still actually have rbot. :3
<Unit193> (In fact, it's spitting out feeds for -news and #xubuntu-devel)
<netritious> nice
<Ubik> ah
<Ubik> He used to work for me back in the day :P
<Unit193> rbot is still better with RSS than Limnoria, and has a reeeally handy way to feed it stuff from the terminal, so nice in scripts. :3
<netritious> being lazy, but ruby or python?
<Unit193> rbot is Ruby, Limnoria is python.
<Unit193> (Meetingology, ubottu, drone, etc are all limnoria.)
<netritious> ok cool, didn't know that.
<Unit193> Err, ubottu is supybot/py2.  Anyway, not that anyone cares.
<netritious> heh took the golang tour. really bored with PHP. think maybe a bot would make a good first project. Actually have a minimal channel controller written in PHP. Unfinished though.
<Unit193> Ugh, yeah don't do php bots...
<netritious> lol for sure
<netritious> single thread nightmares with a while loop....at least I put it into a class struct and just called funcs form the loop. It was ok for what it did.
<Unit193> (That's what the ol' floodbots of #ubuntu were...)
<netritious> oh jeez that;s terrible. I have just always liked socket programming. I have no idea why. Have written stuff in perl, python, php, hell even c++ and delphi/turbopascal lol
<netritious> there was this insanely stupid use case where a user had to update info locally all day, and could only upload at night. brackets for tournaments kind of thing. anyway, written in delphi in 2006, is still in use today. GUI, server, and client, all in one executable.
<netritious> server "served" an inline, editable HTML doc using an MS HTML component. Client was GUI, and another client for pushing to the server with a POST request.
<netritious> was fun learning about multi threading.
<ZachGibbens> netritious: was pace-t-zulu PoC? (I remember w4ett, and we kinda split regions under him, but some point everything just sorta faded)
<Unit193> ZachGibbens: Yeah, though it might have been regional.
<ZachGibbens> Unit193: Good ol Voiceopia, think I saw the car at BHB awhile back, kinda shocked by that.
<ZachGibbens> Sorry, that was for Ubik ^ (bad tab complete)
<netritious> ZachGibbens: I think he was maybe interim PoC? idk, was a loooong time ago.
<netritious> So how are you bud? recd memo heh
<ZachGibbens> That could be, also either Ubik was joking on the litigation or he's just taking forever and a half to file. (I'd guess the former)
<ZachGibbens> memo?
<ZachGibbens> I'm alright, still trying for IT, factory job ties me up, girlfriend in another country gets a lot of my time too.
<ZachGibbens> Usually mon-fri 8 hours, pulled a 12 today
<ZachGibbens> How are you netritious
<ZachGibbens> ?
<netritious> Doing good ZachGibbens. FINALLY left that stupid vape shop gig. Ugh. Mostly good people, but think it's ok to run a business on pirated sw ftw
<netritious> you left me a memo on memoserv
<netritious> s/on/with
<ZachGibbens> Ah, wonder when.
<ZachGibbens> Unfortunately, memoserv doesn't have a sent folder (some things email got right, spam wasn't one of them.)
<netritious> hmmm, think it was last year.
<netritious> maybe mid last year-ish? something like that. you just said sorry that you kept missing me :D
<netritious> vapeshop: Can you make us PCI-DSS compliant? Me: sure. see right here where you need basic firewall at each store? vape shope: yeah, but I'm not doing that.
<ZachGibbens> IRC and Timing eh
<netritious> pretty much how everything went.
<netritious> for 3-1/2 years heh
<ZachGibbens> Ugh, that's just sad.
<ZachGibbens> basic firewall, they're pretty nondescript on that too. DD-WRT with iptables counts.
<netritious> pay was meh and I had tons of freedom otherwise. also wholesale pricing on everything.
<netritious> wrote a lot of OP code, automated a few metric tons of operations, built their web stack from the ground up, etc. was fun most of the time.
<netritious> old family friend made a joke about me coming to learn how to build houses. seriously considering it.
<ZachGibbens> That'd be something different.
<ZachGibbens> I've considered moving for IT jobs, atm waiting and debating paying for vouchers for tests
<netritious> got an offer from MD, civilian job but company contracted by NASA for 30 years. another old friend works there now, but I really don't like ice and snow heh, and neither would my wife
<netritious> s RA
<netritious> there are some other familial things tying me up here too.
<ZachGibbens> Ah, I chase winter storms (budget allowing) so ....
<netritious> well heck, let me see if I can dig up the job link...brb
<netritious> just promise me if you get hired you'll be a reference when the time comes lol
<netritious> https://sesda.com/careers/es176-linux-systems-administrator/
<netritious> goddard AFB
<Ubik> well
<Ubik> look who's here!
<netritious> haha
<netritious> and if you go for it let me know, will try to put in a word for you with my bud.
<Ubik> ZachGibbens: hah, BHB...was that at night?
<ZachGibbens> I think so
<ZachGibbens> Thanks, I'm looking a little closer to the GF atm
<netritious> ah k
<ZachGibbens> Ubik: unfortunately, just in time for afk and sleep.
<Ubik> lol
<netritious> was nice chatting with you ZachGibbens! leave a memo anytime, I'm bound to to get it eventually :D
<ZachGibbens> Lol, will do, best of luck netritious
<netritious> u2 ZachGibbens
<netritious> so, I obtained all the top distros, all the *nix. figured it was time to refresh.
<netritious> think I'll just start alphabetically...
<netritious> except mint, not a fan of the desktop or security ops, and forewent freebsd this go around, said state of affairs with the CoC drama.
<netritious> s/said/sad
<Unit193> Always best to ignore Mint, yes.  Debian is good.
<netritious> yeah I like Debian. It really is the universal os. I've been able to install it on some exotic hardware that definitely wasn;t meant for it heh
<netritious> Also had a really nice setup for KVM. It was when I was exploring alternatives to VMware. I did something, knew better, broke my system. Could never get it back the way it was. So many mistakes learned the hard (mostly stupid) way.
<netritious> ha found my notes from that project... something about apt-get update && apt-get -f upgrade && apt-get --purge autoremove, as root, there was a kernel upgrade, couldn't figure out how to recover, backups weren't fresh enough, abandoned for LxC/LXC on ubuntu server.
<netritious> bbl
<ZachGibbens> KVM isn't bad (I've used it) however apt can do some odd things
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-03-09
<Ubik> I thought about using KVM for some things for on prem phone systems.
<Ubik> That way I can make hardware agnostic images for the channel partner. They can just install KVM on a box and then load my image.
<Ubik> Probably be the only VM on the box.
<ZachGibbens> Maybe a maint. image too?
